# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Oλυμπία [Regal Empress, Caribe I, Olympia]

## Ellinis

> θυμαμαι την συγχωρεμενη θεια μου που μου ελεγε για την φρειδερικη.ειχε ταξιδεψει αν δεν κανω λαθος απο αμερικη προς ευρωπη ενω ειχε παει με το ολυμπια (καπως ετσι,δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως το ονομα ).


Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ήταν το μεγαλύτερο αλλά και το τελευταίο ελληνικό υπερωκεάνειο. Σταμάτησε να ταξιδεύει το 1974 και έδεσε στην Κυνόσουρα όπως φαίνεται και παρακάτω.




> Παρακάτω ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του περίφημου "Ολύμπια" που δημοσιεύτηκε στο οπισθόφυλλο του περιοδικού "Ships monthly" (τεύχος Απριλίου 2002). 
> Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από τον Jurgen Saupe το 1979 (μάλλον στην Κυνόσουρα).
> 
> olympia laid up.jpg


Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει ακόμη ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην Καραϊβική με το όνομα REGAL EMPRESS. Μάλιστα γίνεται αρκετή κουβέντα στο διαδύκτιο ωστέ να σωθεί το 2010 (όταν αποσυρθεί λόγω Solas) και να επιστρέψει ως μουσείο στην Ελλάδα. Ας ελπίσουμε πως η διεθνής κρίση δεν θα σταθεί εμπόδιο.

Κάποιες ιστοσελίδες σχετικές με τις προσπάθειες διατήρησης του πλοίου:
http://www.ssmaritime.com/olympia-campaign.htm
http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/Olympia.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, νομίζω ότι το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ ήταν το μεγαλύτερο και από τα δύο και σταμάτησε τον Φεβ. 1975 μετά από το Ολυμπία. Ηταν το τελευταίο καράβι της GREEK LINE και το μόνο βαπόρι της στην δύση της εταιρίας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτό του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ από την μπροσούρα της GREEK LINE 1971-1972. Η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε μετά την μετασκευή της πρύμης, την επέκταση του Lido deck, και την αφαίρεση του καταρτιού πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα.

OLY.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To βαπόρι επιστρέφει στα συνηθισμένα του καθήκοντα. Από το maritimematters.com:




> *REGAL Reprise*
> _November 14: Imperial Majesty Cruise Line's classic REGAL EMPRESS will be returning to service following her Hurricane Ike relief duties at Galveston, Texas. The 1953-built vessel (former OLYMPIA, CARIBE I) is now in Freeport, Bahamas (click here for_ _REGAL EMPRESS photo in Freeport__) for a wet docking prior to returning to cruise service on December 1, departing every Monday and Wednesday from Fort Lauderdale and three night weekend cruises, departing each Friday. For anyone with the slightest interest in sailing on the last classic cruise ship in American waters, now is the time to make those plans! Contact Imperial Majesty Cruise Lines by clicking here_ _www.imperialmajesty.com._

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στις ημέρες της δόξας του. 
Πηγή: shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Και η στιγμή της καθέλκυσης του, από το βιβλίο "_Η Ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία_".
Την εποχή εκείνη είχαν κυκλοφορήσει φήμες πως το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ είχε χτιστεί πάνω στο σκαρί ενός βρεταννικού αεροπλανοφόρου που είχε μείνει ημιτελές στο τέλος του 2ου παγκόσμιου.

Οι φήμες "πατάγανε" στα μάγουλα που έκανε το σκαρί στην πλώρη, χαρακτηριστικό που το είχαν και τα αεροπλανοφόρα της εποχής. Βέβαια αυτά ήταν απλά φήμες και τίποτα παραπάνω.

olympia launch.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ μπατάρισε μέσα στη δεξαμενή του Σκαραμαγκά, η εταιρεία του το αντικατέστησε αγοράζοντας το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. 
Η μετασκευή του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ξεκίνησε στην Ελλάδα και ολοκληρώθηκε στη Γερμανία. Παρακάτω ένα σχέδιο για το πως θα ήταν το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μετά τη μετασκευή του ως CARIBE I για τη Sally. 
Τελικά δεν ακολουθήσαν αυτό το σχέδιο που κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν πιο όμορφο.

caribe1.jpg
Πηγή: Fifty Famous Liners τ.2, εκδόσεις PSL.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, την φήμη ότι το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ κτίστηκε στο κέλυφος βρεττανικού αεροπλανοφόρου την έχω ακούσει και εγώ. Ομως, το ολικό μήκος του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεν θα μπορούσε να παραπέμπει σε αεροπλανοφόρο παρόλη την προσθήκη αεροδιαδρόμου που θα είχε. Απλά, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ σαν hull δεν είχε το μήκος πλοίου που δυνητικά να προοριζόταν για αεροπλανοφόρο.

----------


## costas08

Μια ερώτηση για πραγματικούς ιστορικούς - καραβογνώστες.
'Ενας ξένος γνωστός μου ζητά να μάθει το όνομα του πλοιάρχου του 'Ολύμπια' στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι.

Αναφέρει ότι λεγόταν Stanatic Polemis. Του επισήμανα ότι προφανώς το όνομα ήταν Σταμάτης, αλλά επιμένει ότι όλα τα άρθρα που έχει διαβάσει για αυτόν, τον αναφέρουν ως Stanatic. :shock: !

Προφανώς πρόκειται να παραφθορά. Γνωρίζει κανείς με βεβαιότητα το όνομα του πλοιάρχου;

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Κώστα, πρώτα απ'όλα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! 
Δεν βρήκα στα βιβλία που έχω κάποια αναφορά για τον πρώτο του πλοιάρχου. Πιστεώ και εγώ πως πρόκειται για παραφθορά. Τα Ελληνικά ονόματα δεν τα "πιάνουν" εύκολα οι ξένοι.
Δύο πλοίαρχοι που είχαν περάσει από το καράβι ήταν οι Δ.Σιγάλας και Ι.Κατσίκης.

----------


## georgestefanou

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ-ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ = ΣΤΕΝΙΕΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ-ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΝ Ο ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΤΣΙΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ-:razz:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο site ssmaritime.com έχει ξεκινήσει μία καμπάνια για να μην καταλήξει το δικό μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μετά το 2009 σε κάποια ακτή της Ινδίας.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ. ssmaritime.com/olympia-campaign.htm

----------


## britanis

the good commodore time

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice half-page advertisement of the *Olympia* from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens

Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Dear friends

Our beloved *Olympia*, now _Regal Empress_, is _in her final days_.... And from the newspaper and other articles I have been reading the last two years, nobody in Greece cares...  Why?

First let me say that _there are many foreigners who care_ and do not want this great ship to go to Aliaga or Alang

_Peter Knego_, the well known ocean ship lover who runs the wonderful Web site _Maritime Matters http://maritimematters.com/_, has tried again and again to feature and highlight this ship and to save her from her last fate..  *If you have not read his last article, posted on February 2, 2009, and if you are a Greek or a Philhellene you should read it* http://maritimematters.blogspot.com/...ter-knego.html
_Peter knows about ships like nobody else_. With permission, I will cite only two little segments of _Olympian love_ from his latest article

_There are plenty of ships offering such things but only one with acres of gorgeously polished empire hardwoods, nickel light sconces, acid-etched glass, teak decks (installed long before teak was exploited into endangered status), gracious curves and decades of history that speak to the willing listener with every creak and rattle the REGAL EMPRESS emits._

And a few lines below...

_Fifty six in ship years is a very, very long time. At the equivalent of her age (112, perhaps? -- the two-to-one, ship-to-human age ratio is as good an estimate as any), we should all be so lucky to be in such condition, fully functioning and still doing what we were designed to do._

_I wanted to take this last trip at the end of January as Peter took_, to pay my respects to the grand lady of Greek shipping, the vessel that carried the Greek name throughout the world with great pride for almost 60 years, but my University responsibilities and research did not allow me to do it. _I am so sad and sorry now that I did not!_

In his latest article, Peter Knego presents some gorgeous pictures of the great Dame, pictures that he took just last week during her last cruise from Fort Lauderdale, Florida to Nassau, Bahamas. And if you have never visited _Peter's history of the Olympia_ with all the details and gorgeous pictures from her past, located in _http://www.maritimematters.com/regalempress1.html_  _I highly recommend you stop everything you are doing now and read it!_

And after this presentation, if you call yourselves _supporters of the Greek Shipping patrimony_ and nautilia.gr , you should _start a campaign immediately_, you should take your pen or your computer and *write to President Karolos Papoulias and to Prime Minister Costas Karamanlis with the message to save OLYMPIA*, to bring her back to Greece *now* and to transform her into a museum....  She may be placed permanently in Neon Faliron or Floisvos and become a Museum of Immigration, a Museum of the Greek Passenger Shipping, even a Museum of Greek Maritime History.

Please do not tell me we are in difficult financial times and there is no money... Come on! After _spending billions_ of euros in Olympic Games sites _that are now abandoned, idle, destroyed, pillaged everywhere,_ you cannot tell me that the Greek government cannot put together a $15M offer tomorrow morning to buy and *bring back the Great Dame* to the place where she should be.... We did it for a Liberty (to celebrate the Greek shipowners?), why not do it with *Olympia* to celebrate all Hellenes? 

Think about it and *Help Save Olympia*!

Meanwhile, go to Peter Knego's http://www.maritimematters.com/regalempress1.html  and *enjoy his wonderful eight-page tribute of this gorgeous ship*....

Nikos Peppas
Austin, Texas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An interesting scan from my opera memorabilia collection.

This is a program of the 1956-57 season of the _National Lyric Opera of Athens (Ethniki Lyriki Skini, ELS)_. In fact it is from the May 11, 1957 performance of _Verdi's_ opera _Rigoletto_ with Kostas Paskalis (the great Greek baritone (1929-2007) that we lost so suddenly last year).

The advertisement is for _Goulandris' Greek Line_ and its _Olympia_.

Picture 3a.JPGPicture 4a.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Our beloved *Olympia*, now _Regal Empress_, is _in her final days_.... And from the newspaper and other articles I have been reading the last two years, nobody in Greece cares... Why?


Eίναι πραγματικά κρίμα να χαθεί ένα τέτοιο καράβι-σύμβολο. Το κακό Νίκο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει ναυτική παιδεία ... μάλλον δεν υπάρχει καν παιδεία  :Sad: ... και τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες περνάνε απαρατήρητες. 

Ακόμη και το Λίμπερτυ είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. Ποιός θυμάται (εγω δεν θυμάμαι, απλά έχω ακούσει) για την προσπάθεια που έγινε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας 80 για τη διάσωση των 2 τελευταίων "ελληνικών" λίμπερτυ. Κανείς δεν έκανε τότε αυτό που έπρεπε και χρειάστηκε να περάσουν 25 χρόνια για να επανορθώσουμε φέρνοντας ένα πλοίο που δεν το ταξίδεψαν έλληνες για να παίξει το ρόλο του ελληνικού λίμπερτυ. Και πάλι καλά...

Φοβάμαι οτι όταν καταλάβουμε τι σημαίνει ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ θα είναι αργά. Και στην περίπτωση του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεν υπάρχουν κόπιες για να φέρουμε μετά απο 25 χρόνια. Όταν το έφτιαξαν μετά το έσπασαν το καλούπι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A season later, here is a Greek advertisement for _Goulandris' Greek Line_ _Olympia_.

This is a program of the 1958-59 season of the _National Lyric Opera of Athens (Ethniki Lyriki Skini, ELS)_. In fact it is from the October 10, 1958 performance of _Verdi's_ opera _Aida_ with famous Greek soprano Rena Kanaki, Angelo LoForese, Dino Dondi, Franca Sacchi, Evangelos Marsellos and Petros Hoidas.

Goulandris' _Olympia_ advertisement is quite striking. Interesting to see also Onassis' *Olympic Airways* ad... the latter was not flying to New York yet...  They would soon and that would be the beginning of the end for transatlantic lines...  
Picture 6a.JPGPicture 8a.JPGPicture 5b.JPG

In the summer of 1955, the first _Athens Festival_ was held at the _Odeon Herodes Atticus_ in Athens. It was a magnificent opportunity to feature the Greek patrimony, the great Greek artists of opera and theater but also the great Greek companies.  The scans shown here are from my copy of the 1955 program, a program that I have kept with much pride for 54 years. I was just 7 years old and my father took me to listen to _Dimitri Mitropoulos (1896-1960)_ and the _New York Philharmonic Orchestra_... Of course Mitropoulos was then the main conductor of NYPhO. Several recordings of this performance exists, a performance that was moved to the Pallace theater/cinema because of rain!  But the audience was equally dreamy and when Mitropoulos started  conducting the _Four Greek Dances of Nikos Skalkottas_, we were all crying (listen to the CD from the live performance) ... By the time of the _Keftikos_ there was an unspoken pride in our cultural patrimony... At the end there was an apotheosis of Mitropoulos and NYPhO.

From the program of this Festival, here is  a set of covers and ads of _Olympia

_Picture 10a.JPGPicture 12a.JPG




> I was just 7 years old and my father took me to listen to _Dimitri Mitropoulos (1896-1960)_ and the _New York Philharmonic Orchestra_... Of course Mitropoulos was then the main conductor of NYPhO.


A very interesting tidbit connecting the above ad of _Goulandris_' *Olympia* and the NYPhO perfomances with _Dimitri Mitropoulos_ in 1955 was that the costs of transportation, hotel accommodation and union payments for all the NYPhO musicians were so high that the Greek Government could not afford to cover them; they informed the Orchestra rather late...  Guess who jumped in and _personally covered_ the expenses of the NYPhO's visit in Athens!  _Yes, Goulandris!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is one more Greek advertisement for _Goulandris' Greek Line_ _Olympia_.

This is from a program/playbill  of the 1959-60 season of the _National Lyric Opera of Athens (Ethniki Lyriki Skini, ELS)_. In fact it is from the February 8, 1960 performance (see ticket) of _Puccini's_ opera _Madama Butterfly_ with Greek soprano Zoe Vlachopoulou and tenor Mihalis Koronis. Of the singers shown on the right, the one with the most prominent career was Nikos Daskalakis who was a noted bass of ELS and the 1970s and early 1980s

Picture 18a.JPG

----------


## britanis

today is the day !
at midnight 13/14 march, fort lauderdale time, drive the "greek queen " regal empress to.................
no destination!
www.maritimematters.com
but we all have the answer ..............alang! or????
why she is not coming back to greece??
it is your one and only great liner ?!
sad very sad

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> today is the day !
> at midnight 13/14 march, fort lauderdale time, drive the "greek queen " regal empress to.................
> no destination!
> www.maritimematters.com
> but we all have the answer ..............alang! or????
> why she is not coming back to greece??
> it is your one and only great liner ?!
> sad very sad


Thanks for telling us. Sad day indeed. For those that will not bother to chek this is what's written here



> *REGAL EMPRESS Update*
> March 11: Imperial Majesty Cruise Line's MV REGAL EMPRESS is at Fort Lauderdale and technically still in operation (but with no scheduled revenue sailings) and a decision on the ship's future has not yet been announced. The company is still in business but will no longer be sailing to the Bahamas. In the interim, REGAL EMPRESS is scheduled to depart Fort Lauderdale at midnight on March 13/14 for an undetermined destination.


NB: *Regal Empress* is of course *Olympia.*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Watch this last video produced by _Peter Knego_ about the last days of our _Olympia_. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KofFKsklUOs or http://www.maritimematters.com/video.html

Olympia.jpg

More *Olympia* this year
Olympia2.jpg

Olympia3.jpg

----------


## britanis

and she was over years THE number 1 US cruise ship !
every year the cleanest and best cruiser 98 point sometimes 100!
last year the last time !
THIS IS QUALITY & STYLE & HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is the point with a very big - ? - why the hellas liberty is safed and restouration????????????
her is a TOP LINER LINER!
i am so angry ...................NORWAY:::::::::EUGENIO C::::::MERMOZ:::::::::MAXIM GORKY...............................why??????

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> and she was over years THE number 1 US cruise ship !
> every year the cleanest and best cruiser 98 point sometimes 100!
> last year the last time !
> THIS IS QUALITY & STYLE & HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that is the point with a very big - ? - why the hellas liberty is safed and restouration????????????
> her is a TOP LINER LINER!
> i am so angry ...................NORWAY:::::::::EUGENIO C::::::MERMOZ:::::::::MAXIM GORKY...............................why??????


I am equally upset. Read my letter a few weeks ago below...  I guess people prefer to go to their local shopping mall in a boat and forget life in the neon lights for a few days... And then go back to routine... What difference does it make to them if the bridge of a ship looks like this? Hey, it is not plastic!!! What is this polished wood thing?  _That's old!_

Olympia4.jpg



> Dear friends
> 
> Our beloved *Olympia*, now _Regal Empress_, is _in her final days_.... And from the newspaper and other articles I have been reading the last two years, nobody in Greece cares...  Why?
> 
> First let me say that _there are many foreigners who care_ and do not want this great ship to go to Aliaga or Alang
> 
> _Peter Knego_, the well known ocean ship lover who runs the wonderful Web site _Maritime Matters http://maritimematters.com/_, has tried again and again to feature and highlight this ship and to save her from her last fate..  *If you have not read his last article, posted on February 2, 2009, and if you are a Greek or a Philhellene you should read it* http://maritimematters.blogspot.com/...ter-knego.html
> _Peter knows about ships like nobody else_. With permission, I will cite only two little segments of _Olympian love_ from his latest article
> 
> ...

----------


## britanis

she is drive to freeport
and wait for sold

----------


## starce

So yesterday night departed for last time with destination Freeport?? and after waiting the next destination (Alang or other) ???I hope no as is very beautifull ship, a classic ship!

----------


## britanis

yes and many ships give her a salut!
i think the same than by the NORWAY at bremerhaven!
but there was the disaster that the new pride of horror came into the port and she gave  with his plastic horn a salut! horror
for all NORWAY fans a disaster and shamless!!
i hope this liner have a future..............but.............i have hope by all ships .........and i give all by my BRITANIS! from letters to citys........and UNESCO to safe here as industry memorial.........but nothing!
by all old ships,rotterdam,eugenio c,etc after the long laid up is the restauration very expensiv!
but ships : maxim gorkiy or regal empress direkt from service and top ........is only the place the question not the price!
and when you have a famous port city,perfekt
long beach,queen mary! this city is a village not a city!and when she stay in new york,san fransisco perfekt and a special with all cruise lines that the passenger stay one night on board...........you have succsess!
the same is piraeus or hamburg...........but.....all see long beach!!!!
rotterdam with the ROTTERDAM is perfekt!
and what i never understand is : why save city war-ships? no rooms nothings! only everday a tours,evening closed!!!

i have became last week the book from 2006 "passangerliner" from Arnold kludas.......this is my last book!in the next book is nothing for me.only plastik monster liner!
i have search the last time in my prospekt collection 1980-2007 only a hand drive at the sea ......................5 from.........;-(
this is the time that i think i am old and the friends died.......and one day.......all are gone....only the memories,pictures,modells,movies.................s  ad sad .....but

----------


## Haddock

> the question not the price!


I am sure price is an issue in the preservation efforts of a ship. Unfortunately, the ship enthusiasts are a small minority and there is little reason for the Greek government to mobilize its resources to save the Olympia. However, there are deeper issues that already Nicholas mentioned in his excellent report about the saving of the Olympia. Nicholas said it best and it epitomizes everything about the current state of affairs in Greece.




> I guess people prefer to go to their local shopping mall in a boat and forget life in the neon lights for a few days... And then go back to routine... What difference does it make to them if the bridge of a ship looks like this? Hey, it is not plastic!!! What is this polished wood thing? That's old!


Just look what is the state of the archaeological sites. A great example of Greece's respect of her heritage is the *unbelievable mess* in the Akrotiri site of Santorini. After three years of the *roof collapse*, there is little progress of replacing the roof in one of the most important historical sites in Greece. It is a joke to think that the Greek bureaucracy would be interested in the preservation of any historical ship.

Disclaimer: I am not arguing against Olympia's preservation efforts but I feel the need to clarify some points about the reality and put the issue in perspective by the Greek "standards".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> yes and many ships give her a salut!
> i think the same than by the NORWAY at bremerhaven!
> but there was the disaster that the new pride of horror came into the port and she gave with his plastic horn a salut! horror
> for all NORWAY fans a disaster and shamless!!


For all of us who have been lamenting the demise of the *Olympia*, I have one general comment. The international rules are changing in 2010 and if Olympia were to continue operating they would have to adopt drastic changes that would make her unprofitable. So, it comes down to safety and money. I was not expecting any cruise line to keep her. Besides, look at the comments of recent passengers in the last two years... They all complain that the public rooms are small, the facilities are not great, etc. The people who populate these very inexpensive 2 and 3-day cruises that the Olympia used to do recently are people who care only about something very simple and very basic: lots of average food, a silly show, a few slot machines, a swimming pol, a dance floor and ... booze.

The Olympia operators made a huge mistake. As she is 56 years old they should have used her in specialty cruises for people who wanted to relive the past! They should have made it the boat for the older, sophisticated (not necessarily rich) travelers who wanted to relive the old times....

So, the problem is not now the safety and the huge changes that are required in 2010... The problem is that the Greek Government did not appreciate the importance of buying and having _this particular ship_ in Greece... I can think of no other vessel that could become a floating museum of our Maritime History...

Pity, pity, pity




> I am sure price is an issue in the preservation efforts of a ship. Unfortunately, the ship enthusiasts are a small minority and there is little reason for the Greek government to mobilize its resources to save the Olympia. However, there are deeper issues that already Nicholas mentioned in his excellent report about the saving of the Olympia. Nicholas said it best and it epitomizes everything about the current state of affairs in Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look what is the state of the archaeological sites. A great example of Greece's respect of her heritage is the *unbelievable mess* in the Akrotiri site of Santorini. After three years of the *roof collapse*, there is little progress of replacing the roof in one of the most important historical sites in Greece. It is a joke to think that the Greek bureaucracy would be interested in the preservation of any historical ship.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not arguing against Olympia's preservation efforts but I feel the need to clarify some points about the reality and put the issue in perspective by the Greek "standards".


 
Thanks for the comments Niko. This Forum is too small to be able to change things. Yes, you are absolutely right that there is a deeper need for change in our concern for the preservation of the Greek patrimony... The question is political but is also cultural... I come back to Greece often (I left in 1971) and I am appalled how the younger generations are not told about the successes and the international recognition of the Greek theater, Greek music, Greek arts, etc... There are so many small examples... For example, although Olympia was a great Greek ocean liner I would not expect more that one in ten present Greeks to know the name...

I agree with your points and I resign to the thought that certain things will be kept in the hearts of a few, they will be classified or written in two-three history books, and they will come back 50-100 years later as simply "historical vignettes or -sadly- trivia"

----------


## britanis

to late 
she is sold to india

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> to late 
> she is sold to india


Peter Knego's Web site reports this morning that Olympia was sold to shipbreakers in India for $3 million

So sad.  No Greek response.  

N

----------


## gtogias

Good evenning to all

Living in Greece and being aware of the various attempts to preserve elements from our recent history, not only ships, I am afraid that there was never a serious thought about maintaining Olympia.

We are all aware that the only part of history which may be of some importance to the general public and our authorities is the history that ended a few thousand years before. Even in such case the treatment is typical "Greek". Conditions that apply for Akrotiri apply also to many historically important locations around Greece, not to mention the icon of Greece with the continious blockage of Acropolis.

Also it must be noted that for the majority of those living in Greece, Olympia and the emigrant ships mean nothing. They have been important to those that have travelled with them, or their relatives.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the pages of nautilia.gr and also in the competing Greek Forum I have seen at least 4 comments about Olympia with aphorisms about the Greeks living abroad and how important it is/was _for them_ to have the Olympia return to Greece.  In fact, the worst comment came from a certain person who wrote that a Greek American congressman wanted to save the Olympia because ... his parents traveled with her to the USA...

First I do not consider myself an emigrant...   I am saddened when the Greeks who live in Greece believe that they should be the ones to define what is worth saving and what is worth destroying from the patrimony that belongs to all Greeks and defines all Greeks.  

I am sure that the same Greeks who have no idea what Olympia, Nea Hellas and Moraitis/Themistocles mean/mean for the Greek world and Greek maritime history have equally no idea who Maria Callas and Dimitri Mitropoulos were, what Caratheodory and Papanikolaou have contributed to the world. 

So be it!  Olympia is now gone and I am dropping this discussion.

----------


## gtogias

It seems that my comment over the non-significance of Olympia to the public opinion living in Greece triggered a bitter, although to my opinion unfair, reaction by our friend Nikolaos.

I am not aware of aphorisms related to Greeks living elsewhere, however I am the last person which is going to adopt any. I do respect feelings and opinions of others, irrespective of their nationality or residency nor do I feel that I/we have the only right to truth. 

I just pointed out that apart of the fancy words by ex Government officials, not much is expected in regards to preservation of important elements of Greek history. Examples are so many and obvious all around Greece.

Regards

George

----------


## Ellinis

Κύριοι, και οι δύο γράφεται το ίδιο πράγμα το οποίο είναι κοινό μυστικό. 
Οτι σήμερα στη χώρα μας δεν υπάρχει παιδεία. Ισως να ίσχυε και παλαιότερα αλλά σίγουρα έχει πάρει εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις. Το που οφείλεται αυτό ας μη το ψάξουμε εδώ. Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τη διάσωση της ιστορίας μιας και η συζήτηση για τη διάσωση του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεν θα αποτελούσε την εξαίρεση. 
Εδώ το HELLAS LIBERTY που ήρθε χάρι στην ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, κατέληξε ήδη στην αφάνεια του Περάματος και ποιός ξέρει που θα πάει μετά... 
Στο κάτω κάτω πόσες ψήφους θα εφερνε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ; Αυτό δεν είναι το (τραγικό) κριτήριο με βάση το οποίο πέρνονται οι αποφάσεις τα τελευταία Χ χρόνια;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριοι, και οι δύο γράφεται το ίδιο πράγμα το οποίο είναι κοινό μυστικό. 
> Οτι σήμερα στη χώρα μας δεν υπάρχει παιδεία. Ισως να ίσχυε και παλαιότερα αλλά σίγουρα έχει πάρει εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις. Το που οφείλεται αυτό ας μη το ψάξουμε εδώ. Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τη διάσωση της ιστορίας μιας και η συζήτηση για τη διάσωση του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεν θα αποτελούσε την εξαίρεση. 
> Εδώ το HELLAS LIBERTY που ήρθε χάρι στην ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, κατέληξε ήδη στην αφάνεια του Περάματος και ποιός ξέρει που θα πάει μετά... 
> Στο κάτω κάτω πόσες ψήφους θα εφερνε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ; Αυτό δεν είναι το (τραγικό) κριτήριο με βάση το οποίο πέρνονται οι αποφάσεις τα τελευταία Χ χρόνια;



It is now morning here and more balanced thoughts are prevailing.  I think you  Ari, George and I do not disagree.  By the way, I am shocked how little Olympia fetched... Just $3M.  A Greek shipowner could have bought her just like that....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Περηφανο και Αγερωχο λιγο πριν το τελευταιο του αποπλου στεκει στο Freeport το 56 χρονο πρωην _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ_ RegalEmpress.JPGπου αντικατασταθηκε απο το πρωην ακτοπλοικο της COLOR LINE με το ονομα *BAHAMAS CELEBRATION* BahamasCelebration.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Περηφανο και Αγερωχο λιγο πριν το τελευταιο του αποπλου στεκει στο Freeport το 56 χρονο πρωην _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ_


Kαι πίσω του φαίνεται το άλλοτε ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ, ένα υπέροχο Ελληνικό σκαρί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι πίσω του φαίνεται το άλλοτε ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ, ένα υπέροχο Ελληνικό σκαρί.


Which one? The one with CR on is funnel?

----------


## britanis

the big one picture 2 is the new cruiser

----------


## starce

I don't like this ship used as cruise ship. It's impossible forget easily the Regal Empress ex Olympia.

----------


## britanis

you  mean the P.B.O.S. ???




plastic block on sea?

----------


## starce

Confirmed my friend!

----------


## britanis

after my last house moving was my OLYMPIA model lost!
specialy after his sale,i have order a new builtplan and i built the OLYMPIA and REGAL EMPRESS

----------


## starce

An afto to ipologisoyn kruazieroplio, ta megala koytia poy idi kikloforyn sthn Karaiviki pos ta lenai?? Etzi afth h etairia den ehi melon. Kano lathos??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Although other sites (and our archives) have very longer descriptions about Olympia, I found this site by _Nick the cruise guru_ very informative, especially about the last days of _Olympia_ and its demise...
http://cruise-guru.blogspot.com/search/label/Olympia
I hate to say this but it is sad what you discover when you Google "Alang" and "Olympia"




> Although other sites (and our archives) have very longer descriptions about Olympia, I found this site by _Nick the cruise guru_ very informative, especially about the last days of _Olympia_ and its demise...
> http://cruise-guru.blogspot.com/search/label/Olympia
> I hate to say this but it is sad what you discover when you Google "Alang" and "Olympia"


 
Do a simple search for "Regal" in this site http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com/...ead.php?p=4751 and you will see how many people care about her demise and her possible trip to Alang! However, it is interesting that several bloggers doubt her sale to Indian interests, probably because of the very low price of steel these days

----------


## britanis

the indian crew go on board and she drive at 28 march to india......................

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> the indian crew go on board and she drive at 28 march to india......................


Indeed, see http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html  March 26, 2009

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The last news about _Olympia_ is confusing. According to Peter Knego's Web site http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html 




> *REGAL Remaining?*
> April 10: Despite her scheduled departure on March 28 and further news of her actual departure on April 2 for Port Of Spain, Trinidad (final destination unrevealed), MaritimeMatters has received a report that crew from NORWEGIAN GEM sighted REGAL EMPRESS still at her berth in Freeport, Bahamas on April 9.





And there is a copyrighted picture there

----------


## britanis

yes it is very confusing

----------


## apollonas

paidia h syzitiseis arxisan stin andro gia to ploio kai sn idea einai na ginei ploto mouseio kai xoros ekpedefseis kai mathiseis gia to naytiko epagkelma
yparxei kai uesei poy tha plagiodetisei stin plakoura mprosta stin agia thalasini

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> paidia h syzitiseis arxisan stin andro gia to ploio kai sn idea einai na ginei ploto mouseio kai xoros ekpedefseis kai mathiseis gia to naytiko epagkelma
> yparxei kai uesei poy tha plagiodetisei stin plakoura mprosta stin agia thalasini


Otan exeis perissotera nea graye mas.  Einai sovaroi oi an0rwpoi pou xekinhsan auth thn suzhthsh?  N

----------


## britanis

?????????????

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ?????????????


Sorry britanis. We apologize. here is the translation



> paidia h syzitiseis arxisan stin andro gia to ploio kai sn idea einai na ginei ploto mouseio kai xoros ekpedefseis kai mathiseis gia to naytiko epagkelma yparxei kai uesei poy tha plagiodetisei stin plakoura mprosta stin agia thalasini


Friends, discussions have started in Andros (NB: Greek island in the Cyclades) about the ship, and (about) the idea to transform her into a museum and educational center for education on the maritime professions; there is place (in teh port) where she can be placed in front of Aghia Thalasini (in Greek "Saint of the Sea", see photo below)

And I responded that he (apollonas) should keep us informed who started these discussions, etc

Ag Th 2004.jpg

----------


## britanis

thanks :-))
a love this discution!
greece is a holiday land with many tourist over the year! and a hotelship/incl.museum,congress is te perfect place!!!

i can only say long beach i nothing for tourist ! San Fransisco QUEEN MARY100%
rotterdam.........it is good ,but not perfekt! amsterdam ROTTERDAM  100%
all places for the OLYMPIA in greece are perfekt !
with a packt with big travel companys and cruise lines! 100%  a succses
you have history & culture & sun & beaches  and a history hip!!
what do you want more??

the same is in bremerhaven  with the NORWAY! i write to the newspappers and city!
she have shipyards! to rebuilt
she have museums for shiphistory!
and when she sale the NORWAY she have one of the famous ships of the world!
BUT:no tourist came to  this town!!no sun!!no history palces!!!!many poblems,no work!
she built a new hotel than dubai!...........and!!!
the big deal for a furure of thi city is gone!
maxim gorkiy..........hamburg..........is gone
Britanis( lurline) san fransisco.........is gone
Eugenio C neapel............is gone
liverpool............le havre........barcelona........new york the city of imigation...........all ships are gone

THIS IS THE LAST TIME FOR REACTION TO SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!

2010 is that to late for all!

and at last: I think when this group work with th UNESCO to safe this ship at a industrie memoriel she became money!!!!
it is a small taps for people but a big for the next generation

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> thanks :-))
> a love this discution!
> greece is a holiday land with many tourist over the year! and a hotelship/incl.museum,congress is te perfect place!!!


Interesting points. BTW, Queen Mary ha sbeen a great financial success for the city but the hundreds of thousands of (careless) visitors have destroyed parts of the ship. But for Olympia, a museum/convention center will be great

----------


## britanis

yes,for the city!
but the company from the queen are not the perfekt!
look walt disney!why she make no money ???
she is now for sale again!
for the city is that enought but for this big ship not! she is for every city ,that she want a ship, a red warning point!
but all forgett : she is one of the biggest liner!!!!
and the other the half!!!!
and what i say is:hzave you a good place.....................you are the winner!
before i will sleep for or after a cruise in a hotel,i sleep on a ship!
now , carnival&cunard  make a stop in long beach! why not the check in&out point with the CRUISE LINE HOTEL QUEEN MARY??????????????
from 3000 passengers sleeping many for 1-2 night on her..........but!??

----------


## apollonas

h syzitisis niko einai polles gia kati san mouseio kai na ginei sto nisi alla ayto to ploio einai to idaniko giati xekinise apo andriotiki etereia eixe andriotika ploiromata pou einai en zoi kai zoun sto nisi kai pistevo oti einai to idaniko kai san emfanisi gia ayth thn douleia kai tha omorfini tin paramelimenh plakoura pou exei katantisi skoupidotopos nomizo oti to sizitaei kai o kyrios spyros o polemis alla blepoume

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς, πολλά και σημαντικά καράβια θα είχαν σωθεί εάν οι συζητήσεις και οι σκέψεις γινόντουσαν πριν την πώλησή τους σε διαλυτές. Φοβάμαι ότι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση το καράβι θα καταλήξει σε ακτή της Ινδίας. Μακάρι να διαψευστώ.

Και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία στις παλιές στιγμές δόξας από το Navi & Armatori.

----------


## britanis

she have make a stop at trinidad,port of spain ! info peter knego

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends have just spotted her on AIS off the east side of Gibraltar on her way into the Mediterranean. I hope she calls at Piraeus on her way to the breakers. Good opportunity for you to say your farewells to this beautiful ship. Pity we have not been able to save her from her inevitable end!
A salute to the great OLYMPIA as she passes the Pillars of Hercules for the last time!!! 
All the best Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends have just spotted her on AIS off the east side of Gibraltar on her way into the Mediterranean. I hope she calls at Piraeus on her way to the breakers. Good opportunity for you to say your farewells to this beautiful ship. Pity we have not been able to save her from her inevitable end!
> A salute to the great OLYMPIA as she passes the Pillars of Hercules for the last time!!! 
> All the best Henry.


Dear Henry

Thanks for the sad news.  I hope _Ellinis_ and _Roi Baudoin_ read this and (if nothing else) can inform one or two of the Greek newspapers to write something abut her demise...  We cannot hope she will stop in Piraeus or any Greek port (but we can always dream).  Nobody seems to care any more in Greece and there were some harsh comments recently from younger members of the Forum that "corrected me" saying that _Olympia_ means something only to old-age emigrants (wrong!).

I have one last observation. Some of the international friends that I tried to get together to help saving _Olympia_ were supportive only on paper. Do you know why?  Because _Olympia_ is worth more dead than alive!  Like crows, several dealers have started moving to Mumbai and Alang, waiting to bid for her (still original) murals, wood panels, paintings, ship parts, etc.  Even a London antiquaire and a Greek collector have shown interest in her parts... I would not be surprised if her parts fetch thousands or hundreds of thousand dollars in auctions....

Long live the materialistic spirit of our days**

Nicholas

________

**  At least one can say that _Normandie_ still lives as one of its _Lalique_ glass doors is at the Fountainbleu Hilton in Miami Beach and other memorabilia in a church and a museum in Brooklyn, LI, New York.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas thanks for your reply and touching words.

Am following her movements closely and she has now come round the Rock and anchored in the Bay of Gibraltar. Presumably she was waiting for an anchorage for bunkering.
She is just across from my office and I can see her basking in glorious sunshine! What a fantastic view and moreso because she is beside the Queen Victoria of Cunard which is also in port today and is tendering her passengers ashore.
To add to the spectacle there is the Independence of the Seas berthed at the western arm of the harbour. But no matter how glamorous and gigantic these floating palaces are they do not outshine the Olympia's graceful lines and unmistakeable profile!

My good friend and fellow enthusiast will probably take some pictures of her later today. Keep a close watch on www.gibraltarport.com as he will post them on this website.

Best regards Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Yes, please! Have someone take some pictures

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

There are some interesting (wishful thinking?) exchanges in http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com/...ead.php?p=6324

One of them is:




> Maritime Matters reports that despite being seen at Freeport, the REGAL has in fact been anchored off the Port of Spain, Trinidad since April 6. _She will appear to go around the Cape Horn, thus avoiding the pirate waters of Somali on her way to her final port of call._


I hope I am not violating anything if I point out some inteersting discussions in http://boratnavy.12.forumer.com/view...99a4ac9402c3f5




> April 11: There seems some doubt about her position as she was reported as sighted in Port of Spain, Trinidad, last week. Perhaps the Alang ship breakers are running out of money, with the drop in the price of steel and have not paid for her. As a result it is possible that she could have gone to Port of Spain and returned to Nassau ! It has been reported that the ship breakers were storing steel until the market conditions improved.!





> April 11: Thanks for the update, Bob. This is a vessel that deserves to follow in the SS Rotterdam's footsteps. There has to be someone out there who might find a use for the Regal Empress, other than the scrappers. The shipbreakers already have the Maxim Gorkiy, and the SS Topaz. Let's not allow them to have the Regal E., which could be restored back to the MS Olympia once again.





> April 11: It was hoped she would go to Greece to be returned to her original style but with the world financial problems that now seems unlikely. The biggest problem seems to be that none of these preserved ships make any money for their owners ! RMS Queen Mary in Los Angeles has lost millions of pounds ! Maybe someone should ask Stelios who owns ' Easyjet'. He is Greek and has plenty of money !





> April 17: Regal Empress was reported in Trinidad in early April. It is likely she will now head to Alang, India for scrapping via South Africa so as to avoid the pirate invested waters off Somalia and near the Suez Canal. She was delayed in Trinidad as the environmental lobby were kicking up a fuss thanks in part to Reuben about the asbestos and PCBs on board. I just hope it doesn't escalate into another Norway saga as that will kill off any chance to save the ship as no prospective purchase will wanted to be involved if there are legal issues and controversy surrounding her.


And here is her Wikipedia site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Regal_Empress which states the dreaded




> Fate: Sold to Indian ship breakers in early March, 2009 Status: On her way to Alang India scrap yard.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For those not familiar with the "slaughter houses" of Alang, India, please read http://www.indiatogether.org/2004/sep/ddz-alang.htm

_Alang_ is a small town of 18,000 (with 82% men and only 18% women!) about 50 miles SW of _Bhavnagar_ and about 200 miles NW of _Mumbai (Bombay)_. See the expanded map for its position.

The town's main interest is shipbreaking. There is a very broad, black-sandy beach where the shipbreaking is done under often primitive conditions. A big ship like _Olympia_ may take 5-8 months for breaking. First, all furniture, beds, televisions, kitchen appliances, kitchen utensils, dishes, china, etc will be removed and sold in make-shift, bazaar-like outlets to the locals or visitors that come from as far away as Pune. Some of the better chairs and couches of historic value will pass to foreign buyers, coming from as far away as Singapore, UK and USA. Then come the wood panels of the common areas, mirrors, glass ornamentations, lights, library books, etc which are bought usually by foreigners who can afford higher prices. Finally, come all the major parts of the ship including especially the bridge... Then starts the process of cutting away sections of the ship, with torches, etc. Clearly, environmental conditions are bad and Greenpeace has been complaining for years... Now, even the Indian Government has started being concerned http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4588922.stm especially due to asbestos (_amiantos_ in Greek) abatement.

Below, two maps showing the position of _Alang_ (red dot in southern most central region in _left map_ and red in middle in _right map_)

The final fate of luxury liners has been sealed in _Alang, India_ (or Aliaga, Turkey). Some others have been "luckier". Unable to move in their own means, they are towed to Alang. Falling often in serious weather they have been known to sink. Clearly, either way, the shipbreakers get their money from insurance. Lately, asbestos abatement has surfaced as a serious problem. It is not unusual that a major liner will not be accepted in Alang and will be sent to a quite, remote, desolate place where she will stay for several years until its fate is decided by lawyers and governments...

For the video enthusiasts, _Peter Knego_ has produced videos entitled *On the Way to Alang* http://www.midshipcentury.com/videoalang1.shtml which present the sad story of the region. Highly recommended. I urge you to look at this page, as you will see the final fate of _Stella Solaris_ and many "Greek vessels". Some of the photos are quite revealing.

----------


## Ellinis

Gibraltar port has indeed posted several beautiful shots of the liner *here*. 
Thanks a lot for pointing this out Henry!

I wish she will also stop at Piraeus, although the chances are slim..  :Sad:

----------


## britanis

its breaking my heart

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Gibraltar port has indeed posted several beautiful shots of the liner *here*. 
> Thanks a lot for pointing this out Henry!
> 
> I wish she will also stop at Piraeus, although the chances are slim..


Let's upload some here before they are erased from the Gibraltar site...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, don't worry they won't be erased from the website as they are kept in the photo library for that very purpose. In any case the copywrite is held by my good friend and fellow enthusiast Tony Davis so I  would have no problem accessing them.

Henry.

----------


## britanis

i hope so for all shiplovers in greece,that she make a stop
and that all can see this last liner and can say goodby
i was in bremerhaven at the norway is gone forever!
before she left the weser delta i have enougth so emotional for
 want drive at home,but my car was defekt and all sreets are close
and..........i saw here last trip and hear the last goodby horn

what i feel ? i will never forget andwhen i see my video.........my tears coming

----------


## starce

Fantastic photos, we hope to stop in Piraeus.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> i hope so for all shiplovers in greece,that she make a stop
> and that all can see this last liner and can say goodby
> i was in bremerhaven at the norway is gone forever!
> before she left the weser delta i have enougth so emotional for
>  want drive at home,but my car was defekt and all sreets are close
> and..........i saw here last trip and hear the last goodby horn
> 
> what i feel ? i will never forget andwhen i see my video.........my tears coming


Is there a final video of the Norway? Where?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

AGAIN AS A SMALL TRIBUTE TO _OLYMPIA_ PLEASE WATCH THE SHORT VIDEO PETER KNEGO PLACED ON YOUTUBE FROM HIS LAST TRIP WITH HER IN MARCH 2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KofFK...layer_embedded

----------


## starce

The name unchanged but as per photos the homeport (Nassau) was cancelled

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Fantastic photos, we hope to stop in Piraeus.


Dear friends,

Sorry to disappoint you but have heard that her next port of call is Port Said so it does'nt seem as though she will call at Piraeus. She has stayed here overnight and is still taking provisions and bunkers in Gib and will be departing some time today.
Apparently she is manned by a skeleton crew of 24! on her final voyage.

Best regards, Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends,
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but have heard that her next port of call is Port Said so it does'nt seem as though she will call at Piraeus. She has stayed here overnight and is still taking provisions and bunkers in Gib and will be departing some time today.
> Apparently she is manned by a skeleton crew of 24! on her final voyage.
> 
> Best regards, Henry.


Thank you Henry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Launching of Olympia on the Clyde, Scotland

Olympia3.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas what a great picture! Thanks Henry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas what a great picture! Thanks Henry


What I like most about you (and _ellinis, britanis, Roi Baudoin_ and a few others) is your appreciation for good work and special research, and you very gracious expressive style. It creates excitement and an atmosphere for further discovery!

*Olympia's last voyage* 


> Nicholas by now she must be half way to Port Said as she left Gib 2 days ago. Perhaps someone will take some photos before she reaches Alang and post them on one of the forums.
> All the best Henry.


I am worried that Somali pirates will attack her (although there is nothing to get) ...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> What I like most about you (and _ellinis, britanis, Roi Baudoin_ and a few others) is your appreciation for good work and special research, and you very gracious expressive style. It creates excitement and an atmosphere for further discovery!


Nicholas, Thanks for your kind words. Likewise the feeling is mutual. It is so satisfying when someone is genuinely interested in what you love doing and admire! Unfortunately there is not much of this in todays younger generations.
Here are some brochures from my collection in her true glory days, I especially like the full side view of her in the resplendent Greek Line livery......that funnel and those colours are absolutely beautiful!

Enjoy
Henry.

scan0232.jpg

scan0233.jpg

scan0234.jpg

scan0235.jpg

scan0236.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, Thanks for your kind words. Likewise the feeling is mutual. It is so satisfying when someone is genuinely interested in what you love doing and admire! Unfortunately there is not much of this in todays younger generations.
> Here are some brochures from my collection in her true glory days, I especially like the full side view of her in the resplendent Greek Line livery......that funnel and those colours are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy
> Henry.


Oh what wonderful pictures, what memories!!!  Thank you Henry

----------


## britanis

great henry
and when i think that the old wood walls with the symbol from olympic line go to india..............i saw it by peter............

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτήν την στιγμή το AIS το δείχνει στην Καλαμάτα !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτήν την στιγμή το AIS το δείχνει στην Καλαμάτα !


To Henry Casciaro and our non-Greek speaking friends. The message above says that _Olympia_ is shown this very moment in AIS (automatic identification system) as being in Kalamata, Greece. I do not know how this information is obtained.

----------


## mastrokostas

And the destination is Port Said  !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Henry Casciaro and our non-Greek speaking friends. The message above says that _Olympia_ is shown this very moment in AIS (automatic identification system) as being in Kalamata, Greece. I do not know how this information is obtained.


Thank you Mastrokostas!!!  More information here  http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=341779000

Note that since May 7, 2009, _Olympia_ is flying a new flag!  _St Kitts and Nevis_!



> Vessel's Names        Flag                   Call Sign  Last Recorded
> REGAL EMPRESS       St Kitts Nevis      V4GM     2009-05-07   15:14
> REGAL EMPRESS       Bahamas            C6LW2    2009-03-17   01:39


Here is the last spot, a bit south of _Kalamata_ at 12 knots... and yes, the destination is Port Said... _I wonder if the Kalamatianoi saw her_... (addition: They did! Read below)

Olympia on May 11 2009.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is the last spot, a bit south of _Kalamata_ at 12 knots... and yes, the destination is Port Said... _I wonder if the Kalamatianoi saw her_...
> 
> Olympia on May 11 2009.jpg


Here is an unobstructed view of the map and her spot
Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_A LAST GREEK GOOD BYE TO OLYMPIA

FROM KALAMATA, GREECE

Olympia_ was remembered in Greece during her final stop there! I have just found out copies of the _Eleutheria_, main newspaper of _Kalamata,_ from last Saturday, May 9, 2009. 

_Olympia_ arrived there at 8:45 pm on Thursday and left this morning. her skeleton crew is 23 crew members including 19 Indians _and 4 Greeks_!

_The last page article (p 20) closes with this statement_



> The rooms do not remind very much from the past, beyond the library that the crew reports has been kept intact. Besides this, there are only some photographs stuck in a central point that bring back her old glory. Photographs from receptions, moments of the crew from the past and many other items that remind us of her history from 1953 to at least 2003. Very few old instruments of the ship, with bronze parts, have remained at the bridge from when she was carrying 1,300 passengers in each distant voyage... And each voyage was a different story, with other dreams and emotions, with love, passion, pain, emigration...


Olympia1.jpg
Olympia2.jpg

Olympia3.jpg
Olympia4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _A LAST GREEK GOOD BYE TO OLYMPIA
> FROM KALAMATA, GREECE
> _


_Olympia_ is now SW of Antikythira moving slowly... This site reported at 11:30 pm Greek time, May 11, 2009

Ol.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Last article posted today on Peter Knego's Web site http://www.maritimematters.com/dakes_Regalempress.html
Hm... For once we are ahead of him. He does not know or have photos from Kalamata

Photos of _Olympia_ just two days ago (Source: _Eleutheria_ of Kalamata)

Olympia c May 9 2009.jpg

Olympia b May 9 2009.jpg

A last article in _Eleutheria_ of _Kalamata_ on Sunday, May 10, 2009. Journalistic "small talk" not even worth translating...

Olympia 051009.jpg

At about this time, _Olympia_ is _leaving for the last time the Greek waters southwest of Gavdopoula_ and is entering Egyptian waters

Olympia's last voyage may 9 2009.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_VIDEOS ABOUT OLYMPIA THEN AND NOW!_

Short video of _Olympia_ with title



> Το Υπερωκεάνιο _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ_ της Greek Line καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του 1960. Το μοντάζ των σκόρπιων πλάνων είναι από τα φιλμ «Το Αμαξάκι», «Ο άνθρωπος που γύρισε από τα πιάτα» και «Ο Ψεύτης». The ocean liner _Olympia_ is arriving in the port of Piraeus. The shots of the Greek Line TSS Olympia are from old footage from Greek films. (A brief history of the Greek passenger and ferry fleet)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6VAGcP5jhw
This one "smells" _paroskayak_ and I think it is done by him. Thanks!!!!
Dedicated to all those youngsters who keep calling _Olympia_ "an emigrant ship". Why don't they check more carefully? Do they see emigrants?

Then follow her in 2006
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt04ookRk5Q

Then 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB3IeStp_wU

Perhaps see her interior about 10 years ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9CcN...eature=related

Here she is speaking to you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbIsA...=TL&playnext=1

Fun on the boat in 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMGcM...eature=related

Entering Ft Lauderdale in January 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl8ZA...eature=related

And then here is the pilgrimage with Peter Knego's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KofFKsklUOs&NR=1

And her final departure from Ft Lauderdale on March 14, 2009 at 11:30 pm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wj8WuagA9Q&NR=1

----------


## britanis

sad sad sad salut to the lady

i ask me,by the last cruise in march she was outside clean...........but now.....

----------


## britanis

the last video is for me hardcore
sorry for the word ,but SHIT

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> At about this time, _Olympia_ is _leaving for the last time the Greek waters southwest of Gavdopoula_ and is entering Egyptian waters
> 
> Olympia's last voyage may 9 2009.jpg


Φιλε Nicholas Excellent!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Olympia_ at 7:00 am (Egypt time) of May 13, 2009 as she is approaching _Al Iskandariyah (Alexandria)_ and _Bur Sa'id (Port Said)_.

Ol.jpg

----------


## britanis

www.shipsnostalgia.com great pictures from good times today

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> www.shipsnostalgia.com great pictures from good times today


It does not work fo rme... I joined and I still do not get permission to see them

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Olympia's_ position has been unknown for some time. The e  http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=341779000 shows her "stuck" in Port Said and nothing has been uploaded in 9 days.. Does anyone know what's happening?

----------


## Haddock

Τώρα που πάει για καρφίτσες/μπετόβεργες, δε νομίζω να ληφθεί στίγμα του στο AIS. Φαντάζομαι πως θα το δούμε στην παραλία του Γολγοθά μέσω του Knego.  Beam me up, Scotty, to Alang. :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τώρα που πάει για καρφίτσες/μπετόβεργες, δε νομίζω να ληφθεί στίγμα του στο AIS. Φαντάζομαι πως θα το δούμε στην παραλία του Γολγοθά μέσω του Knego.  Beam me up, Scotty, to Alang. :mrgreen:


There are Forum correspondents for whom the Olympia meant something ..

----------


## britanis

??i understand nothing

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ??i understand nothing


To all _Olympia_ enthusiasts: _gtogias_ uploaded an "unknown" picture of _Olympia_ in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...705#post210705 this morning.

----------


## britanis

i have found this one in my collection

----------


## britanis

i have found this one in my collection ons more :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The Greek naval architect _Konstantinos Filippou_ had studied naval engineering in Glasgow and was present during _Olympia's_ launching. Here are his memoirs as presented in his book _Diadromh Enos Aiwna_ (J&J Hellas, 2002) with permission.

Olympia1.jpg
Olympia2.jpg
Olympia3.jpg
Olympia4.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Let's see some details of a model of* "Olympia" i*n a travel agency in Piraeus (close to the pier "Diakosaria", ex pier Vassileos Konstantinou).
I am terribly sorry for the very low quality of the photos.
But the travel agency was closed and I couldn't take better shots at that time.
The photos were taken 10 years ago.

Special dedicated to all of you.  

Olympia 20.jpg

Olympia 10.jpg

Olympia 30.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Let's see some details of a model of* "Olympia" i*n a travel agency in Piraeus (close to the pier "Diakosaria", ex pier Vassileos Konstantinou).
> Olympia 20.jpgOlympia 10.jpgOlympia 30.jpg


Antwnh  These are very nice. I am sure especially that _britanis_ will be very happy

----------


## britanis

oh yes:-))))))))))
i saw many modells in pir&#228;eus 1997 
the model from a olympia i saw ...............wait......... i think that was a shop or bank,no shop!old shop!in the front of the port/bus-station
and when i remember right.......a bookshop!!!!!!!!!!!
tell me not , this is this model ;-)))
one from the andrea doria stay in a bank in the backroom of the office

----------


## britanis

oh i forgett my modelbuilding now;
wilhelm gustloff 90% finish
NJASSA 80% 
and i think the regal came at the end of june on the beach ;-((((
and finally for my regard of all greek shiplover a startet the building of OLYMPIA & REGAL EMPRESS  end of june

----------


## Ellinis

As a photo in shipsnostalgia shows, the ship is allready at Mubmai, India waiting for a vacant position to be beached...  :Sad:

----------


## britanis

my regards to all OLYMPIA & REGAL EMPRESS lovers
today i startet my biggest projekt!
i built the OLYMPIA  and at the same time the REGAL EMPRESS

after 3 month i have pay for one "plan" 30 euros
the shop have now a special offer and i have pay 15 for another one!
so,i have 2 builtplans from carton
the only diff. is the deck and funnel!

----------


## britanis

now i look and build the olympia and i search deckplan from here to see the difference between olympia&regal

----------


## gtogias

Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του περιοδικού Life, το Olympia επισκέπτεται τη Γιάλτα το Μάρτιο του 1960:

Olympia_Life.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του περιοδικού Life, το Olympia επισκέπτεται τη Γιάλτα το Μάρτιο του 1960:


Aπο κατι τετοιες φωτογραφιες περιοδικων, το ειδα πρωτη φορα. Χαζομαρα μου που πιστεψα οτι θα σωνοταν...

----------


## britanis

was the symbol on the funnel gold or yellow???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> was the symbol on the funnel gold or yellow???


I think it was gold.

----------


## gtogias

> was the symbol on the funnel gold or yellow???


 
In most of the color photos available it seems like pure yellow. In the black and white it is quite misleading though.

----------


## britanis

the german model is complett "beige" not white / hull and deckwall!
the symbol at the funnel yellow i think gold is better or???

----------


## gtogias

> the german model is complett "beige" not white / hull and deckwall!
> the symbol at the funnel yellow i think gold is better or???


Britanis

Please accept my apologies. The symbol (crown) is gold not yellow.

----------


## britanis

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees look better ;-))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ellinis

Tα παρακάτω από το maritimematters.com




> According to our sources, the REGAL EMPRESS (ex OLYMPIA, CARIBE I), which has spent the past few weeks at anchor off Bombay, is not a priority for the shipbreakers, who are currently devouring a flood of less "complicated" container ships and ro/ro vessels. The REGAL EMPRESS's riveted hull and many compartments require much more intensive labor to demolish, so the beloved old liner may linger a while longer before proceeding to the beach. But nothing at Alang is ever certain until it is certain...

----------


## nikosnasia

΄Αλλη μια ελληνική ταινία σε σκηνοθεσία του ΟΡΕΣΤΗ ΛΑΣΚΟΥ είναι "το πλοίο της χαράς".
Πρωταγωνιστές πολλοί ηθοποιοί μεταξύ των οποίων, ο Μίμης Φωτόπουλος, ο Γιάννης Γκιωνάκης, η Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου,ο Περικής Χριστοφορίδης, ο Χρήστος & η Νίτσα Τσαγανέα, ο Τάκης Μηλιάδης και άλλοι.
Η ταινία ουσιαστικά είναι ένα αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και στην εταιρία GREEK LINE αφού παρουσιάζει το ταξίδι του από τον Πειραιά προς Νέα Υόρκη.
Το σενάριο της ταινίας είναι από το θεατρικό έργο "Εν πλώ" των Τραιφόρου-Βασιλειάδη.
PDVD01.JPG

Προετοιμασία του ταξιδιού.
PDVD02.JPG

Απόπλους από τον Πειραιά.
PDVD03.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Σκηνές εν πλώ.
PDVD04.JPG

PDVD05.JPG

PDVD06.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Συνέχεια εν πλω και άφιξη στη Νέα Υόρκη.
PDVD07.JPG

PDVD08.JPG

PDVD09.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συνέχεια εν πλω και άφιξη στη Νέα Υόρκη.
> PDVD07.JPG
> 
> PDVD08.JPG
> 
> PDVD09.JPG


Taxideuw sthn Washington.  Eutuxhs pou vlepw ola auta.  Pou to vrhkes auto to ergo?
Bravo.  Perissotera otan gyrisw

----------


## britanis

the sad day is coming today 23.07.2009 it is beach day!!
maritimematters !!!!!
a famous ship life is gone

memorys by www.classicliners.net

----------


## britanis

i have startet with my model of the regal empress :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> i have startet with my model of the regal empress


Britanis

Good luck with the model!!!  Also thanks for the wonderful Website with some of Olympia's last photos.

Any sites or photos from Alang yet?

----------


## britanis

from peter knogo :UPDATE: Our sources verify the ship was beached on Friday, July 24, far out from her intended plot, due to her deep draft

after the pictures from the NORWAY i will not see pictures ! it is to sad and broken my heart

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> after the pictures from the NORWAY i will not see pictures ! it is to sad and broken my heart


Yes, I agree. I think this is heart breaking

----------


## britanis

THE FIRST SAD PICTURE BY MARITIMEMATTERS  

http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

----------


## britanis

here new pictures from my work

----------


## britanis

and more pictures :Smile:

----------


## britanis

the captain is on board

----------


## britanis

and the bar is open :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## britanis

i think she is good  :Razz:

----------


## britanis

i have built two tender boats............but i dont like this style

----------


## britanis

she is arrive in here homeport

----------


## britanis

and ready for the OLYMPIA LOVERS

----------


## britanis

ready for the new life on the way to the shipyards

----------


## Ellinis

Nice idea Andy, to situate her in Piraeus. I wish it was true but...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Perfect!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, I must congratulate you yet again on this fine piece of work. What a great model and the atmospheric background of Piraeus harbour is superb.

Well done and you must try and exhibit these fine works of art to shiplovers everywhere, maybe at a maritime museum near you in Germany??

Anyway all the best and I look forward to your next one
Henry.

----------


## britanis

thanks all
yes she is my best model ever
it is a special present for this great site
thanks that i can stay here

my next projekt??

REGINA MAGNA

----------


## salto

κριμα να χανονται τοσο ωραια βαπορια.πηγη. http://www.midshipcentury.com

----------


## britanis

oh my god !
i had this sad pictures!
it is a bad .........very bad year for the shiphistory

----------


## gtogias

Δεκαετία του 1970. Χρόνια δύσκολα για την πρώην πανίσχυρη Greek Line. Τα πλοία της (δύο πλέον, η Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία και η Ολυμπία) δεν ταξιδεύουν, δεμένα στην Κυνοσούρα σε αναμονή αγοραστή μπας και βγουν τα χρέη προς τις τράπεζες (καταρχήν).

Μάρτιος του 1978 και η διαβόητη ΕΤΒΑ δημοσιεύει στον τύπο την αναγγελία του πλειστηριασμού:

1978 03 02 Μακεδονία σελ 4a.jpg

----------


## Romilda

καλησπερα σας,
εψαχνα για την αγαπημενη μου Olumpia της Greek Line στο διαδικτυο και τυχαια βρηκα αυτο το βιντεο.
Με μεγαλη χαρα διαπιστωσα πως για μουσικη υποκρουση αντι καποιου λυπηρου τραγουδιου που βαζουν συνηθως σε βιντεο παλιαων σκαριων εβαλαν μελοποιημενουσ στιχους του Γ.Σεφερη.Συγκεκριμενα ειναι απο το ονειρο-ημερολογιο καταστρωματος..
Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ κριμα που και αυτο το βαπορι παει να γινει αναμνηση....
δεν θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο κοντα στον αβερωφ??
Κριμα ομως και παλι κριμα...Τελικα δεν ειμαστε αξιοι να εχουμε κοντα μας και να βλεπουμε την ιστορια μας ωστε να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι καινουριοι....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι από την κρουαζιέρα που έκανε ο Peter Knego σε ένα από τα τελευταία ταξιδια του. να και το link από το Maritime Matters :  
http://www.maritimematters.com/video.html

----------


## Apostolos

To αγαπημένο καράβι στην ΝΥ το 1955...

168 OLYMPIA AT NEW YORK 1955.JPG

Copyright Albert Novelli

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αλλη μία φωτογραφία του όμορφου καραβιού από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## britanis

wooow i have the same picture but from a other "side" ;-)

BUT ..................SAD NEWS AND PICTURES sit down and lookhttp://www.www.midshipcentury.com/

p.s. i have a new job and so ............very rare here sorry friends,but i look every day

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μολις βρηκα αυτην την γραβατα στο διαδικτυο και δεν μπορουσα να μην την ανεβασω...  Γραβατα με την *Ολυμπια* απανω της!!!

I just found this necktie in the Internet and I could not resist. It shows *Olympia*!

Olympia.jpg
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgur...%3D54%26um%3D1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Ολυμπια* (γυρω στο 1960) απο το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο της ΕΡΤ και ειδικα απο την συλλογη του φωτογραφου Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967).

_Olympia_ around 1960 in Piraeus (from the archives of the Greek Radio and Television, ERT)

Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ αγγελια του *Ολυμπια* απο το 1960!
Εδω απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 17ης Μαιου 1960

THE CLASSIC advertisement of *Olympia* in Greek newspapers in the early 1960s. Here is a copy from the Athenian newspaper _Eleutheria_ of May 17, 1960. For the record, _Eleutheria_ (which means _Freedom_  in Greek) was closed by the Junta of April 21, 1967 on that specific  day and never came back. Its publisher, Panos Kokkas, suffered a lot.

19600517 Olympia.jpg

Διαφημιση του *Ολυμπια* στις 14 Ιουλιου 1963

19630714 Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A big part of the bow of our beloved ship *Olympia* is gone forever. The last photo is from November 1, 2009. http://www.midshipcentury.com/

Ενα μεγαλο κομματι της πρωρας του πολυαγαπημενου μας πλοιου *Ολυμπια* εχει διαλυθει για παντα.... Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι απο την πρωτη Νοεμβριου. http://www.midshipcentury.com/

Σημερα αισθανομαι οπως ο _Roi Baudoin_ οταν εχασε τον μεγαλο του φιλο....  Και ακομη θυμαμαι τον ηλιθιο που μου εγραψε μηνυμα προ 8 μηνων λεγοντας "φιλε, το πλοιο αυτο ηταν μονο γνωστο στους Ελληνοαμερικανους γιατι μετεφερε τους παππουδες τους στην Αμερικη".   Ηλιθιοτης και αγνοια...  Ευτυχως οι ευγενεις Moderators το εσβησαν τοτε ως απαραδεκτο.

Και σκεφτομαι και τους κακομοιρηδες τους φτωχο−Ινδους του Alang που καταστρεφουν την ζωη τους εργαζομενοι στις απαραδεκτες συνθηκες του Alang για ενα κομματι ψωμι...  Λιγο, λιγο καταστρεφουν Παρθενωνες... 
_Ου γαρ οιδασι τι ποιουσ_ι

----------


## Στέφανος

τα πλοία, οι άνθρωποι που τα αγάπησαν, οι κακομοίρηδες που τα κόβουν και ο τύπος που εκμεταλλεύεται τον επιθανάτιο (τους) ρόγχο, πουλώντας φωτό και κειμήλια .........

----------


## Naias II

Το Ολυμπία στο Πειραιά. Από τη ταινία "Ο Φανούρης και το Σόϊ του" του 1957

greek line.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Το Ολυμπία στο Πειραιά. Από τη ταινία "Ο Φανούρης και το Σόϊ του" του 1957
> 
> greek line.jpg


 
Εξαιρετικό πλάνο. Σκεφτείτε εκτύπωση από το αρνητικό. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Naias II.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Έκθεση αγιογραφίας διοργανωμένη από την εταιρεία Γρηκ Λάιν στο υπερωκεάνιο *Olympia*.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...296&thid=17216

Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A big part of the bow of our beloved ship *Olympia* is gone forever. The last photo is from November 1, 2009. http://www.midshipcentury.com/
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο κομματι της πρωρας του πολυαγαπημενου μας πλοιου *Ολυμπια* εχει διαλυθει για παντα.... Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι απο την πρωτη Νοεμβριου. http://www.midshipcentury.com/
> 
> Σημερα αισθανομαι οπως ο _Roi Baudoin_ οταν εχασε τον μεγαλο του φιλο....  Και ακομη θυμαμαι τον ηλιθιο που μου εγραψε μηνυμα προ 8 μηνων λεγοντας "φιλε, το πλοιο αυτο ηταν μονο γνωστο στους Ελληνοαμερικανους γιατι μετεφερε τους παππουδες τους στην Αμερικη".   Ηλιθιοτης και αγνοια...  Ευτυχως οι ευγενεις Moderators το εσβησαν τοτε ως απαραδεκτο.
> 
> Και σκεφτομαι και τους κακομοιρηδες τους φτωχο−Ινδους του Alang που καταστρεφουν την ζωη τους εργαζομενοι στις απαραδεκτες συνθηκες του Alang για ενα κομματι ψωμι...  Λιγο, λιγο καταστρεφουν Παρθενωνες... 
> _Ου γαρ οιδασι τι ποιουσ_ι


How fast do they move....  Half of the ship is GONE on December 21, 2009  http://www.midshipcentury.com/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μέλη της ελληνοαμερικανικής οργάνωσης GAPA καταφθάνουν στον Πειραιά με το υπερωκεάνιο *Olympia*. Τους Ελληνοαμερικανούς ομογενείς υποδέχεται επί του πλοίου ο Υφυπουργός παρά τη Προεδρία της Κυβερνήσεως Δημήτριος Γεωργίου. Τους επιβάτες του πλοίου αναμένουν στην προκυμαία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά συγγενείς και οικείοι τους. (*19/3/1966*)

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1667&thid=7489

O.jpg

----------


## CHERMA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuZ4k...eature=related
Ενα ασπρόμαυρο φιλμάκι από το παρθενικό ταξίδι του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuZ4k...eature=related
> Ενα ασπρόμαυρο φιλμάκι από το παρθενικό ταξίδι του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.


Τι να πω; Απιθανος πρωτοχρονιατικος μπουναμας!

Ευχαριστουμε!!

First.jpg
Second.jpg
Third.jpg
Fourth.jpg
Fifth.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο σκιτσο του *Ολυμπια* απο τον _Laurence Dunn_   (απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη).

Ο  _Laurence Dunn_  ειναι μεγαλη μορφη της ιστοριας των επιβατηγων, υπερωκεανειων και κρουαζιεροπλοιων των τελευταιων πενηντα ετων. Εχει γραψει πολλα βιβλια επι του θεματος. Το πρωτο εξεδοθη το 1961 και ειναι μια απο τις Βιβλους του θεματος. Ο _Dunn_ ειναι διασημος για την καταπληκτικη συλλογη φωτογραφιων που εχει συλλεξει. Αναμεσα τους υπαρχουν πανω απο 6.000 φωτογραφιες Ελληνικων πλοιων.

Olympia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία Νικόλα και ιδιαίτερα το φως που λούζει την αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου. Η ίδια φωτογραφία είναι στο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου του Dunn, Mediterranean Shipping.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους λάτρεις του πανέμορφου πλοίου ένα κολάζ από διάφορες ελληνικές ταινίες όπως "Ο ψεύτης", "το αμαξάκι", "Ο άνθρωπος που γύρισε από τα πιάτα", κλπ:

http://vidds.net/v/el/tss-olympia-ms...374H4H4O4.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Caribe* σε φωτογραφια απο το περιοδικο _Cruise Travel_ του Νοεμβριου 1989

Caribe CruiseTravel 1989 11.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice advertisement of *Olympia* for the  Greek Americans who wanted to go on vacation to Greece. It appeared in  the May 1963 issue of the Greek American newspaper _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.
 Ωραιοτατη διαφημιση του *Ολυμπια* για τους Ελληνοαμερικανους που ηθελαν να πανε για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του Μαιου 1963. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Olympia.jpg

This one appeared in the *February 1971* issue of the Greek American newspaper _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.
 Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του *Φεβρουαριου 1971*. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Olympia.jpg

This one appeared in the _January 1957_ issue of the Greek American newspaper _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.
 Aπο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του *Ιανουαριου 1957*. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ολοσελιση διαφημιση του *Ολυμπια* απο το προγραμμα του *Πρωτου Φεστιβαλ Αθηνων (24 Αυγουστου εως 2 Οκτωβριου 1955)*. 

Olympia.jpg

*Πρωτο Φεστιβαλ Αθηνων*

Το *Πρωτο Φεστιβαλ Αθηνων* οργανωθηκε απο τον ΕΟΤ σε συνεργασια με το Εθνικο Θεατρο, την Εθνικη Λυρικη Σκηνη και αλλους οργανισμους. Η απηχηση στο κοινο αλλα και στους τουριστες απο την Ευρωπη και την Αμερικη ηταν τεραστια.

Το Φεστιβαλ ξεκινησε στις 24 Αυγουστου. Η  *Κρατικη Ορχηστρα Αθηνων* εδωσε ενα αριθμο συμφωνικων συναυλιων με την διευθυνση του _Φιλοκτητη Οικονομιδη_ (1889-1957), του _Θεοδωρου Βαβαγιαννη_ (1905-1988 ) και του *Ανδρεα Παριδη* (1910- ).

Η *Εθνικη Λυρικη Σκηνη* παρουσιασε τον *Ορφεα και Ευριδικη* του Γκλουκ, τον *Οιδιποδα Τυραννο* του Στραβινσκυ, και μετα μια πολυ δυσκολη οπερα του Μοτσαρτ, τον *Ιδομενεα*. Σ' αυτες τις δυο οπερες τραγουδησαν η διασημη μεσοφωνος *Rise Stevens* (1913- ) της Metropolitan Opera της Νεας Υορκης, η διασημη μεσοφωνος της Οπερας της Βιεννης και της Metropolitan Opera της Νεας Υορκης *Ελενα Νικολαιδου* (1909-2002), η *Blanche Thebom (*1918- ) και η *Eleanor Steber* (1914-1990) της Metropolitan Opera της Νεας Υορκης, η διασημη Ελληνιδα μεσοφωνος της Metropolitan Opera  *Βιλμα Γεωργιου* (1920- ), ο διασημος βαρυτονος της Σκαλας του Μιλανου  *Κωνσταντινος Εγκολφοπουλος* (Constantino Ego, 1918-2004), η  *Μαρια Κερεστε**ν**τζη* (1929-2002) της Σκαλας του Μιλανου και ο νεαροτατος τοτε *Κωστας Πασχαλης* (1929−2007) που εγινε ενας απο τους διασημοτερους βαρυτονους του κοσμου.  Μαλιστα, στην πεντηκοστη επαιτειο του πρωτου Φεστιβαλ Αθηνων, το 2005, ο Κωστας Πασχαλης ηταν στο Ηρωδειο και απεθεωθη απο ολον τον κοσμο...

Το *Εθνικο Θεατρο* ανεβασε τον  *Οιδιποδα Τυραννο*  του Σοφοκλεους και μετα την *Εκαβη* του Ευριπιδου με ονειρωδεις  πρωταγωνιστες:  την *Κατινα Παξινου* (1900-1973) σαν Εκαβη, τον _Αλεξη Μινωτη_ (1898-1990) σαν Ταλθυβιο, τον _Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη_ (!) (1928-2005) σαν Πολυδωρο, την _Αννα Συνοδινου_ (1927- ) σαν Πολυξενη, τον _Θανο Κωτσοπουλο_ (1911-1994) σαν Πολυμηστορα, τον _Γιαννη Αποστολιδη_ (1910-1973) σαν Οδυσσεα, τον _Βασιλη Κανακη_ (1925-2009) σαν Αγαμεμνονα και την *Αθανασια Μουστακα* (1898-1968 ) σαν Βαγια.  Κορυφαιες του χορου η *Ελενη Ζαφειριου* (1916-2004), η *Κακια Παναγιωτου* (1926- ), η *Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου* (!) (1916-2004) και η *Πιτσα Καπιτσινεα* (1918-1982).  Και αναμεσα στον χορο της Εκαβης βλεπαμε και την _Μαιρη Χρονοπουλου_ (1933-  ) και την *Μαρω Κοντου* (1934-)!  Αχ, τι χρονια!!!!

Αλλα το αποκορυφωμα του Φεστιβαλ ηταν η εμφανιση της *Φιλαρμονικης της Νεας Υορκης* υπο την διευθυνση του *Δημητρη Μητροπουλου* (1896−1960). Στην τελευταια παρασταση αυτου ημουν παρων και εχω γραψει εδω...  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=91

Mitropoulos.jpg

Τι ημερες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ-ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ = ΣΤΕΝΙΕΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ-*ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΝ Ο ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ* ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΤΣΙΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ-


Εδω παρουσιαζω ενα ωραιο αρθρο για τον πλοιαρχο *Δημητριο Σιγαλα* (Ανδρος 1892− ; ) που −μεταξυ αλλων− ηταν πλοιαρχος του προπολεμικου μεταναστευτικου υπερωκεανειου  *Βυρων* (1924−35; http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ron#post296632) και του μεταπολεμικου *Ολυμπια* (1955−63).

Η συνεντευξη και το αρθρο ειναι του Νικου Γεωργακαλου και δημοσιευθηκε στην _Ελευθερια_ της 13ης Φεβρουαριου 1966.

19660213 Sigalas1.jpg
19660213 Sigalas2.jpg
19660213 Sigalas3.jpg
19660213 Sigalas4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ωραία φωτογραφία του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ τραβηγμένη το 1971 σε άγνωστη περιοχή (από το shipsnostalgia). Η φωτογραφία είναι μετά την μετασκευή του 1971 όταν αφαιρέθηκε ο ιστός πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα και επεκτάθηκε η υπερκατασκευή πρύμα με προσθήκη ακόμα μίας πισίνας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Υ/Κ *Ολυμπια*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1969.
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

_olympia.jpg_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Olympia_ at the end of January 2010 at Alang...
_Copyright is by Pter Knego and www.midshipcentury.com_

Αυτο εχει απομεινει απο το καμαρι μας το *Ολυμπια* στα τελη Ιανουαριου 2010.

Χαιρε Καισαρ, οι μελοθανατοι σε χαιρετουν * ....


__________
* Ελπιζουμε οι Ελληνες πολιτικοι και ιστορικοι να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι τωρα...
__________

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Olympia_ 23/6/1963


19630623 Olympia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From http://maritimematters.com/2010/04/alang-update/




> April 2, 2010:  Almost every plot here (at Alang, India) is occupied, some with two ships.  *REGAL EMPRESS* (ex *OLYMPIA, CARIBE I*) is completely gone.  Her berth is now occupied by another ship that is three weeks into the demolition process.

----------


## Ellinis

Και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στο Αλανγκ, όπως το έπιασε ο δορυφόρος του google world. Πρέπει να είναι στα τέλη του 2009 μιας και η διάλυση φαίνεται να μην εχει ξεφύγει από την πλώρη.

olympia alang.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_CARIBE I_

Δεν θυμουμαι αν εχει δημοσιευθει ξανα (και ειμαι λιγο οκνηρος να ψαξω...)

Caribe.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η πλέον άχαρη εποχή του με εκείνη την τσιμινιέρα παντελώς αταίριαστη με το προφίλ του καραβιού. Ευτυχώς που η περίοδος αυτή δεν κράτησε πολύ και στην πρώτη μετασκευή αλλάχτηκε με μία νορμάλ τσιμινιέρα που έκανε το βαπόρι να αποκτήσει και πάλι την αξιοπρέπειά του...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έπεσα και εγώ στην ίδια παραλία του Alang με τον ¶ρη και ανέβασα την φωτογραφία από τον Νοέμβριο του 2009 σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Οι λέμβοι έχουν αφαιρεθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη και αγνωστη για μενα καρτ ποσταλ που την αρπαξα την περασμενη Παρασκευη στο mercatino της οδου Massimo d' Azeglio στην Παρμα της Ιταλιας

Piraeus Olympia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε Nicholas και εγω πρωτη φορα την βλεπω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε Nicholas και εγω πρωτη φορα την βλεπω.


Απιθανο τι υπαρχει απο Ελληνικα πλοια στην παγκοσμια αγορα....  Ανεβαζω και αλλα σε λιγο (μαλλον το βραδυ)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο πάνω δεξιά κομμάτι της carte postale του Νικόλα μάλλον είναι το Columbia της Greek Line. Θυμάμαι αυτό το κτίριο του μικρού τελωνείου στα 200άρια. Σε πόσα καράβια ανέβηκα μέσω του κτιρίου αυτού...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα αυτή την φωτογραφία του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ τότε που μεσουρανούσε στην γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού, με την γαλανόλευκη να κυμματίζει στο άλμπουρο και συμπεραίνω ότι η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε εντός Ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων όταν ακόμα είχε νηολόγιο Μonrovia, Liberia.



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του *REGAL EMPRESS

*(and I am crying...)

Regal Empress.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Ολυμπία μαζί με το Franconia της Cunard στο Hamilton της Bermuda τον Ιούνιο του 1970. Η ίδια θέση των πλοίων απεικονίζεται από τον αέρα στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος gtogias στην προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος. 



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Victor Scrivens του Ολυμπία στην αρχική του μορφή, ενώ αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης το 1961:



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατα πλανα του *ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ* στον Πειραια το 1966
http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=0&curpage=5


OLYMPIA.jpg
OLYMPIA2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ως REGAL EMPRESS στην τελευταία του επίσκεψη στο Γιβραλτάρ, καθόδον για τα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας.
Στο βάθος φαίνεται και ένα από τα "θηρία" της Royal Caribbean, έτσι για να έχουμε μια άμεση σύγκριση του "πριν" και του "τώρα".

Πολλές περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο Γιβραλτάρ από τον TonyGib *εδώ*.

Regal Empress at Gib.jpg

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά αποκαλυπτικές φωτογραφίες, οταν βλέπεις ενα ιστορικό πλοίο χωρις νηολόγιο/σημαία, που ξέρεις οτι βρίσκεται ενα μολις βήμα πριν το θάνατό του...

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στις δόξες του, αλλά σε πιο λιμάνι; Μήπως στη Λισσαβώνα;

Olympia-at-.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ποιο πολύ την Malaga της Ισπανίας μου θυμήζει !!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιο πολύ την Malaga της Ισπανίας μου θυμήζει !!!


Απολυτο δικιο εχεις _mastrokostas_

Ειναι το λιμανι της Μαλαγας της Ισπανιας γυρω στο 1978


Malaga.jpgMAlaga2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ και του δύο σας για την αναγνώριση!
Νίκο, δεν μπορεί να είναι του 1978 η καρτ ποστάλ μιας και το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο ήδη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στην Malaga είναι σίγουρα πριν την μετασκευή του το 1970 που λίγο-πολύ απέκτησε την πρύμη που διατηρήθηκε και σαν Regal Empress. Στη μετασκευή αυτήν τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1970 επεκτάθηκε πρύμα το πάνω κατάστρωμα καταργώντας το πρυμιό κατάρτι, δημιουργήθηκε δεύτερη πισίνα και αφαιρέθηκαν οι λέμβοι πρύμα. Το πλοίο διαμορφώθηκε σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο μίας θέσης και οι υπερατλαντικοί πλόες περιορίστηκαν σε μερικά δρομολόγια το καλακαίρι.
Να και το νέο προφίλ που απέκτησε:


πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice poster of *Regal Empress* from 1996

Gegal Empress.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ολυμπια 
*Olympia.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikosv/...n/photostream/

Το *Ολυμπια* στην Μασσαλια το 1961
Olympia MArseille 1961.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/polbar42/2926544200/


Το *Ολυμπια* στην Βοστωνη το 1967
Olympia in Boston 1967a.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1141119...n/photostream/


Olympia in Boston 1967b .jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1141119...n/photostream/

----------


## Ellinis

To OΛΥΜΠΙΑ φθάνει ρυμουλκούμενο και σημαιοστολισμένο στον προορισμό του, και οι επιβάτες έχουν γεμίσει τα καταστρώματα για να απολαύσουν τη στιγμή. Μαζί τους απολαμβάνουμε και εμείς!

olympia - steve hunnisett.jpg
Copyright S.Hunnissett - πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Tο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μπαίνει σε ένα λιμάνι ( ποιό άραγε; ) στα πρώτα χρόνια του μιας και φαίνεται η Λιβεριανή σημαία που είχε αρχικά υψώσει λόγω της κόντρας που είχε ο Γουλανδρής με την κυβέρνηση σχετικά με τους όρους που έθετε για την ύψωση της Ελληνικής σημαίας. Τελικά το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ παρέμεινε στο Λιβεριανό νηολόγιο για 15 χρόνια, μέχρι το 1968.

olympia.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

79_19nautilia.jpg Εδώ τo 1978 με έναν συμμαθητή μου από την Σχολή ψαρεύαμε τσέρουλες κ είχαμε δέσει τη βάρκα στη μιά από τις καδένες του ιστορικού Υ/Κ!
Δίπλα ένα φορτηγό του Βαρδινογιάννη μάλλον το μοναδικό που είχε η εταιρεία.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> 79_19nautilia.jpg Εδώ τo 1978 με έναν συμμαθητή μου από την Σχολή ψαρεύαμε τσέρουλες κ είχαμε δέσει τη βάρκα στη μιά από τις καδένες του ιστορικού Υ/Κ!
> Δίπλα ένα φορτηγό του Βαρδινογιάννη μάλλον το μοναδικό που είχε η εταιρεία.


Και δεξιά του νομίζω ότι διακρίνω την τσιμινιέρα τύπου Strombos του Μεγαλόνησος Κρήτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και δεξιά του νομίζω ότι διακρίνω την τσιμινιέρα τύπου Strombos του Μεγαλόνησος Κρήτη.


Φίλε ΤSS QAM σωστά.Πρόσφατα ανέβασα φωτό στο θέμα του που την είχα τραβήξει την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ολυμπια* στην Νεαπολη της Ιταλιας. 
http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...AFF6F0BB41D944
Βιντεο απο το Cinecitta Luce

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a magnificent aerial view of this classic beauty with her elegant Greek Line livery and showing off her original 3 swimming pools....she looks absolutely spectacular!

Dedicated to my good friends Nicholas Peppas, TSS QAM, TSS Apollon, Ellinis, Kostas, George.....

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Great photo!!! Thank you very much Henry!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Here is a magnificent aerial view of this classic beauty with her elegant Greek Line livery and showing off her original 3 swimming pools....she looks absolutely spectacular!
> 
> Dedicated to my good friends Nicholas Peppas, TSS QAM, TSS Apollon, Ellinis, Kostas, George.....
> 
> Henry.
> 
> scan0001.jpg


Beautiful Henry, it really shows her excellent lido deck with pools and the reason why Greek Line converted her from liner- part time cruise ship to full time cruise ship in 1970. Must have been one of the ideal cruise ships at her time. I suppose the picture was taken on a cold day because I see no deck chairs anywhere and the pools look empty.

----------


## Ellinis

To OΛΥΜΠΙΑ, μάλλον στο Πέραμα προς το τέλος της δράσης του για την Γκρήκ Λάιν. Από τις σελίδες του περιοδικού "Αργώ". 

olympia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To OΛΥΜΠΙΑ, μάλλον στο Πέραμα προς το τέλος της δράσης του για την Γκρήκ Λάιν. Από τις σελίδες του περιοδικού "Αργώ". 
> 
> olympia.jpg


Βλέποντάς το σχολαστικά ¶ρη θα παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα η προέκταση του πρυμιού καταστρώματος όπου δημιουργήθηκε η δεύτερη πισίνα το 1970. Θα έλεγα ότι η φωτογραφία είναι από την μετασκευή αυτήν για την μετατροπή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο που αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμιό κατάρτι και το ζεύγος των λέμβων στην πρύμη για να προεκταθεί το κατάστρωμα πρύμα της περαντζάδας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην μεταπολεμική ιστορία της ελληνικής επιβατικής ναυτιλίας υπήρξαν κάποια καράβια που ξεχώρισαν από τα υπόλοιπα και θεωρούνται μέχρι τις ημέρες μας «ιερά» καράβια. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το υπερωκεάνιο της Greek Line των Γουλανδρήδων, το θρυλικό Ολυμπία.
Στις 3 Μαρτίου του 1951 η Greek Line που είχε σαν αντικείμενο τις υπερπόντιες μεταφορές επιβατών κυρίως μεταναστών προς την Βόρειο Αμερική, έδωσε παραγγελία στα ναυπηγεία Alexander Stephen & Sons της Γλασκώβης στην Σκωτία για την ναυπήγηση του πρώτου νεότευκτου καραβιού της. Η καθέλκυσή του είχε προγραμματιστεί για τον Απρίλιο του 1953 με ανάδοχο την Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη η οποία θα του έδινε το όνομά της, αλλά οι διαπραγματεύσεις της Greek Line με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με την επιδότηση της υπερατλαντικής γραμμής και άλλα φορολογικά θέματα δεν κατέληξαν σε συμφωνία. Έτσι στις 16 Απριλίου του 1953 το καράβι καθελκύστηκε χωρίς την παραδοσιακή τελετή, χωρίς όνομα, με μόνο διακριτικό τον αριθμό της ναυπηγικής του κλίνης 636. Η βάφτιση αποδείχτηκε επεισοδιακή και αρχικά το καράβι δεν μπορούσε να γλιστρήσει στα βάζα που το συγκρατούσαν και όταν τελικά έγινε, ξέφυγε από τον έλεγχο και λίγο έλειψε να καβαλήσει την απέναντι όχθη του ποταμού Clyde. Τον Οκτώβριο του ιδίου έτους παραδόθηκε στην εταιρία του (Transatlantic Shipping Co.-Greek Line) η οποία το ονόμασε Ολυμπία και ύψωσε σημαία Λιβερίας με νηολόγιο Μονροβίας. Το καράβι όπως ναυπηγήθηκε δεν είχε σχεδιαστικές εξάρσεις, με συντηρητικές γραμμές και ένα μεγάλο κατάρτι πάνω από την γέφυρα σε σχήμα τριπόδου και με χαρακτηριστικά υπερμεγέθη μάγουλα στην πλώρη που έδωσαν αφορμή για φήμες ότι όταν ξεκίνησε η ναυπήγησή του προοριζόταν για αεροπλανοφόρο, κάτι που δεν αποδείχτηκε ποτέ. Η χωρητικότητά του ήταν 22.979 τόνοι, είχε 186 μέτρα μήκος, 24 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 1.307 επιβατών (138 Αʼ θέσης και 1.169 Τουριστικής), είχε τέσσερις ατμοστρόβιλους Pametrada (Parsons) 25.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 21 κόμβων (max. 23). Το καράβι διέθετε 22 κοινόχρηστους χώρους που περιλάμβαναν εκτός από τα σαλόνια και εστιατόρια, πολλά μπαρ, βιβλιοθήκες, κινηματογράφο 300 θέσεων, καταστήματα, κουρείο/κομμωτήριο, παιδότοπο, δύο εξωτερικές πισίνες-μία για κάθε θέση, εξωτερικά μπαρ και χώρους για παιχνίδια καταστρώματος. Επιπλέον, είχε τρία αμπάρια φόρτωσης εμπορευμάτων, σταθερωτήρες Flume και πλήρη κλιματισμό. Η όλη διακόσμηση του καραβιού ήταν αντικείμενο έντονων διαφωνιών και σχολίων διεθνώς γιατί σχεδόν κάθε σαλόνι είχε επιμεληθεί από διαφορετικό σχεδιαστή με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση στην διακόσμηση που κυμαινόταν από βαρύγδουπο κλασσικό ντυμένο με πλούσια ξυλεία που ήταν η Βιβλιοθήκη Αʼ θέσης μέχρι το σούπερ μοντέρνο για την εποχή Zebra Room. Στις 12 Οκτωβρίου έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Γλασκώβη στο Δουβλίνο και πίσω με όλους τους επιβάτες καλεσμένους από την εταιρία φορώντας την χαρακτηριστική ανάγλυφη τρίαινα της Greek Line στη τσιμινιέρα και το κοράκι της πλώρης. Στην συνέχεια ξεκίνησε την υπερατλαντική του γραμμή από την Γλασκώβη με αρχικούς σταθμούς το Μπέλφαστ, Λίβερπουλ, Σαουθάμπτον, Χερβούργο, Κομπ (Ιρλανδία), Χάλιφαξ (Καναδάς), Νέα Υόρκη. Από τις 17 Νοεμβρίου προστέθηκε και η Βρέμη (Bremerhaven). Τον Δεκέμβριο λόγω ηλεκτρικού μπλάκαουτ και απώλειας ελέγχου του πηδαλίου κάθισε στα αβαθή στο Σαουθάμπτον και τον Μάρτιο της επόμενης χρονιάς κοντά στο Port-au-Prince της Ταϊτής παρουσίασε μηχανικά προβλήματα των κυρίων μηχανών κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας από την Νέα Υόρκη στην Καραϊβική τα οποία επισκευάστηκαν στην Νέα Υόρκη. Το καράβι παρόλο που είχε σχεδιαστεί αρχικά για την γραμμή Πειραιά-Νέας Υόρκης, είχε προβλεφθεί να κάνει και κρουαζιέρες τους χειμερινούς μήνες από την Νέα Υόρκη τις οποίες επαναλάμβανε κάθε χρόνο. Από τον Μάρτιο του 1955 εγκαινίασε την γραμμή μέσω Μεσογείου με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς την Μεσσίνα, την Νάπολη, την Λισαβώνα, Αζόρες και το Χάλιφαξ και στην επιστροφή έπιανε στην Βοστώνη. Το 1959 έκανε μία μοναδική κρουαζιέρα 52 ημερών στην Μεσόγειο και την Μαύρη Θάλασσα με αμερικανούς επιβάτες και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που τόσο μεγάλος αριθμός αμερικανών επισκέφτηκε ταυτόχρονα λιμάνια της τότε ΕΣΣΔ όπως η Οδησσός, η Γιάλτα και το Σότσι. Το 1961 η γραμμή επεκτάθηκε ανατολικά προς Λεμεσό και Χάιφα. Από το 1965 που η Greek Line πρόσθεσε στην γραμμή το νεοαποκτηθέν Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία πρώην Empress of Britain της Canadian Pacific, το πρόγραμμα κρουαζιερών επεκτάθηκε και στην Μεσόγειο εκτός από την Καραϊβική. Το 1968 που λύθηκε η διαμάχη με το ελληνικό κράτος, το Ολυμπία ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία με νηολόγιο ¶νδρου, τόπο καταγωγής της οικογένειας Γουλανδρή. Η επιβατική κίνηση στην γραμμή του Β. Ατλαντικού είχε αρχίσει να φθίνει προ πολλού λόγω του άνισου ανταγωνισμού από το αεροπλάνο και το καράβι έκανε όλο και περισσότερες κρουαζιέρες προς την Βερμούδα και στο «πουθενά» μόνο και μόνο για να λειτουργεί το καζίνο του και να έχει υψηλή κατανάλωση στα μπαρ και τις αμειβόμενες υπηρεσίες. Παρόλο τον σχεδιασμό του και σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο οι μάλλον σπαρτιάτικες καμπίνες του και οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι έπρεπε να ανακαινιστούν για να ανταποκρίνεται το καράβι πλήρως στον νέο του ρόλο. Έτσι, το 1970 το πλοίο στάλθηκε στο Πέραμα όπου αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμιό κατάρτι, ξηλώθηκε το αμπάρι καθώς και ένα ζεύγος σωστικών λέμβων, και προεκτάθηκαν τα καταστρώματα της πρύμης με την δημιουργία ενός μεγάλου χώρου για ηλιοθεραπεία και την προσθήκη τρίτης πισίνας. Εσωτερικά καταργήθηκαν τα διαχωριστικά των δύο θέσεων, ανακαινίστηκαν πολλές καμπίνες με ατομικές τουαλέτες και WC (νέα χωρητικότητα 1.032 επιβάτες μίας θέσης), και έγινε νέα διαμόρφωση και διακόσμηση των κοινόχρηστων χώρων. Από το 1970 το καράβι έκανε αποκλειστικά κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από την Νέα Υόρκη, με ελάχιστα ταξίδια γραμμής ενδιάμεσα, αλλά η πετρελαϊκή κρίση του 1973-74 και το υψηλό κόστος λειτουργίας και συντήρησης του καραβιού απέβησαν μοιραία για την περαιτέρω χρήση του από την Greek Line. Τον Μάρτιο του 1974 το καράβι παροπλίστηκε στην Κυνοσούρα και η Greek Line με μόνο το Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία συνέχισε για έναν περίπου ακόμα χρόνο τις κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική μέχρι τον Φεβρουάριο του 1975 που κατέρρευσε και έκλεισε οριστικά τις πόρτες της για την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία. Το Ολυμπία σκούριαζε στην Κυνοσούρα και παρά το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξαν η νεοσύστατη Carnival, η Lauro και η αλυσίδα ξενοδοχείων Sheraton τίποτα δεν έγινε μέχρι να εμφανιστεί το 1981 η γερμανική εταιρία Sally Shipping GmbH, θυγατρική της φινλανδικής Sally Shipping που το αγόρασε μετά από πλειστηριασμό της τράπεζας για να το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην Καραϊβική και πλωτό ξενοδοχείο μετονομάζοντάς το σε Caribe. Οι εργασίες επισκευής και ανακαίνισης έγιναν έναν χρόνο μετά, όταν ρυμουλκήθηκε το 1982 στο ναυπηγείο HDW του Αμβούργου με Γερμανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Αμβούργου και ξηλώθηκαν οι ατμοστρόβιλοι για να αντικατασταθούν με δύο δηζελομηχανές Klockner-Humboldt-Deutz 20.270 ίππων που του χάριζαν υπηρ. ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων. ¶λλες εμφανείς αλλαγές ήταν η αντικατάσταση του ογκώδους καταρτιού πάνω από την γέφυρα με ένα μικροσκοπικό και η προσθήκη άλλου ενός στην πλώρη, το ξήλωμα των πλωριών αμπαριών και του φορτω/εκφορτωτικού εξοπλισμού καθώς και της μίας πισίνας. Η πιο εμφανής όμως αλλαγή που «έβγαζε μάτι» ήταν η αφαίρεση της ογκώδους τσιμινιέρας του και η προσθήκη ακαλαίσθητων σωλήνων με κλίση προς τα πίσω πρύμα από την θέση της παλιάς τσιμινιέρας με διακοσμητικά μεταλλικά διάτρητα παραπέτα για τον «εκμοντερνισμό» της εξωτερικής εμφάνισης του καραβιού. Εσωτερικά έγινε μία ριζική ανακαίνιση των χώρων, καταργήθηκαν μερικοί κοινόχρηστοι χώροι για την δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπινών και δημιουργήθηκε μεγάλο καζίνο σε ένα από τα δύο εστιατόρια. Με νέο εκτόπισμα 21.909 τόνων, χωρητικότητα 1.475 επιβατών μίας θέσης και νέο όνομα Caribe I με σημαία Παναμά, ξεκίνησε τον Ιούνιο του 1983 για το Μαϊάμι απʼ όπου θα έκανε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική υπό την διαχείριση της Commodore Cruise Line. Το 1985 η ιδιοκτησία του άλλαξε στην Olympia Caribbean Shipping Co. Το 1988 το πλοίο στάλθηκε στο Norfolk της Virginia όπου αντικαταστάθηκε η αταίριαστη τσιμινιέρα του με μία συμβατική που άρμοζε περισσότερο σε καράβι της ηλικίας του, και ο κινηματογράφος μετατράπηκε σε ντίσκο-μπαρ μεταξύ άλλων αλλαγών και ανακαινίσεων. Το 1993 λόγω του αυξανόμενου ανταγωνισμού πουλήθηκε στην νεοσύστατη εταιρία Regal Cruise Line και μετονομάστηκε σε Regal Empress με σημαία Μπαχάμες και νηολόγιο Nassau συνεχίζοντας τις κρουαζιέρες της Καραϊβικής από το λιμάνι Τάμπα (Port Manatee) της Φλόριντα τον χειμώνα και της Νέας Υόρκης το καλοκαίρι. Τον Αύγουστο του 1994 κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης ξέσπασε φωτιά στην μόνωση της τσιμινιέρας η οποία σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα με την βοήθεια της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας της πόλης μετά την επιτυχή εκκένωση του καραβιού με ευτυχώς λίγες ζημιές στο εστιατόριο του πλοίου. Το 1996 προστέθηκαν φαρδιά μπλε ζωνάρια στις μπάντες του που το έκαναν ευδιάκριτο από μεγάλη απόσταση και προστέθηκε στην τσιμινιέρα του ένα σινιάλο τρίαινας αντίγραφο αυτού της Greek Line. Το 1997 οδηγήθηκε στο Mobile της Αλαμπάμα για να συμμορφωθεί στους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας SOLAS 1997 όπου ξηλώθηκαν δυστυχώς κάποιες ξύλινες επιφάνειες σε σαλόνια και κλιμακοστάσια, κάποιοι χώροι διαμορφώθηκαν και πάλι και δημιουργήθηκαν 10 σουίτες στο πλωριό μέρος της περαντζάδας με προσθήκη ατομικών υδρομασάζ στην κάθε μία από τις οποίες οι 6 είχαν και ατομικό μπαλκόνι για να μπορεί το καράβι να είναι ανταγωνιστικό στην μόδα της εποχής. Το άνοιγμα αυτών των μπαλκονιών μάλλον αλλοίωσε την εμφάνιση της περαντζάδας η οποία ενώ ήταν καλυμμένη με στενόμακρα τζάμια, στο πλωριό της μέρος έχασκαν κενά παρόμοια με αυτά μιας ξεδοντιασμένης τσατσάρας. Το 2003 μετά από σοβαρές οικονομικές αξιώσεις προμηθευτών και πιστωτών το καράβι κατασχέθηκε στο λιμάνι της Τάμπα και η Regal Cruise Line πτώχευσε μη μπορώντας να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις της. Στον πλειστηριασμό που ακολούθησε αγοράστηκε από την εταιρία Celebration Cruise Holdings μητρική της Imperial Majesty Cruise Line η οποία μόλις είχε πουλήσει για διάλυση το καράβι της Ocean Breeze (πρώην Southern Cross) και έψαχνε για αντικαταστάτη του. Τον Ιούνιο του 2003 με τα σινιάλα της νέας εταιρίας του και διατηρώντας το προηγούμενο όνομά του και το νηολόγιό του, ξεκίνησε 2ήμερες και 3ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από το λιμάνι Fort Lauderdale της Φλόριντα για το Freeport και ή εναλλακτικά το Nassau στις Μπαχάμες. Με την αγορά του υπέστη ακόμα μία ανακαίνιση περιορισμένης όμως κλίμακας, και καλύφθηκε και η δεύτερη, από τις αρχικά τρεις πισίνες του, για να δημιουργηθεί πίστα χορού. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008 μετά το καταστροφικό πέρασμα του κυκλώνα Ike από το Τέξας, το καράβι στάλθηκε στο Γκάλβεστον του Τέξας για να στεγάσει για τρεις μήνες συνεργεία εθελοντών που βοήθησαν στην αποκατάσταση της πόλης και τον Δεκέμβριο επέστρεψε στα καθήκοντά του της κρουαζιέρας. Οι αυστηρότεροι όμως κανονισμοί ασφαλείας στην θάλασσα SOLAS 2010 πλησίαζαν επικίνδυνα και το καράβι με τις μηχανές του να έχουν ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο ζωής τους, τις επενδύσεις του που είχαν σχεδιαστεί με χαλαρότερα πρότυπα πυρασφάλειας, τους τυφλούς διαδρόμους επιβατών και τα πολλά ανοικτά κλιμακοστάσια δεν είχε περιθώρια προσαρμογής ούτε μετά από ριζική μετασκευή. Ήδη, από το 2004 η Imperial Majesty Cruise Line διαπραγματευόταν με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση και με την παρέμβαση του ελληνοαμερικανού γερουσιαστή Λεωνίδα Ραπτάκη την πώλησή του για να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν ναυτικό μουσείο στον Πειραιά. Αντʼ αυτού όμως επιλέχθηκε για τον ρόλο και λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους το πρώην αμερικανικό λίμπερτυ Arthur M. Huddell που είναι πλέον γνωστό σαν Hellas Liberty. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2008 η Imperial Majesty Cruise Line έφερε στο Freeport των Μπαχαμών τον ήδη αγορασμένο αντικαταστάτη του Regal Empress, το πρώην νορβηγικό φέρρυ Prinsesse Ragnhild της Color Line για εκτεταμένη μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα Bahamas Celebration. Έτσι, τον Μάρτιο του 2009 που το τελευταίο ξεκίνησε τα ταξίδια του, το πρώην Ολυμπία παρέμεινε δεμένο αναμένοντας την ημέρα που θα οδηγηθεί για διάλυση, η οποία δεν άργησε. Τον Απρίλιο του 2009 εμφανίστηκε στο Γιβραλτάρ με το περίεργο όνομα Regal Tmpress πλέοντας με τις δικές του δυνάμεις και αφού διέσχισε την Μεσόγειο έφτασε στο Σουέζ με κατεύθυνση το Alang της Ινδίας όπου έφτασε στις 18 Ιουνίου για να ξεκινήσει η διάλυσή του ένα μήνα αργότερα. Το Ολυμπία ήταν ένα καράβι το οποίο ήταν ιδιαίτερα δεμένο με την ψυχή των ελλήνων μεταναστών της Αμερικής και του Καναδά (όπως και τα Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη και Νέα Ελλάς), αλλά ποτέ δεν είχε θαυμαστές στο εξωτερικό λόγω του περιορισμένου μεγέθους του και της έλλειψης ιδιαίτερης πολυτέλειας. Από την δεκαετία όμως του 90 που άρχισαν να εκτοπίζονται ένα-ένα τα κλασσικά καράβια από τα μοντέρνα μεγαθήρια οι αμερικανοί ιδίως καραβολάτρες το αγάπησαν ιδιαίτερα με απόδειξη την πληρότητά του μέχρι το τέλος.

Το Ολυμπία στην αρχική του μορφή για την γραμμή της Β. Αμερικής

Olympia_2.jpg

Μετά την μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με την επέκταση των πρυμιών καταστρωμάτων και την νέα πισίνα

01Olympia1.jpg

Σαν Caribe I με την αταίριαστη τσιμινιέρα και την «μοντερνοποιημένη» εμφάνιση

Caribe_I2.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Regal Cruise Line σαν Regal Empress

RegalEmpress01.jpg

Με τα τελευταία του σινιάλα της Imperial Majesty και τις φαρδιές μπλε φάσες στις μπάντες

regal_empress.jpg



Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## despo

Υπέροχη δουλειά οπως πάντα άλλωστε απο τον φίλο TSS Queen Anna Maria.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΤSS QAM ωραία η παρουσίαση ως συνήθως.
Σίγουρα ήταν φήμες (στα όρια του ράδιο αρβύλα) τα περί αεροπλανοφόρου άλλωστε το σκάφος δεν ταίριαζε με τίποτα με πολεμικά αυτού του τύπου κ μάλιστα της εποχής εκείνης. Πάντως η πλώρη ήταν μιά από τις συνηθισμένες βρετανικές με τα χωνευτά όκκια κ το σπάσιμο (knuckle) στην μάσκα, αυτό που λες μάγουλα.
Το πλοίο βέβαια δεν είχε ούτε κονταδελφό κ σίγουρα θα ήταν σχεδιασμένο γιά την Greek Line.
H μετασκευή το '81 είχε αρχίσει στο Πέραμα αλλά απεργία στην απεργία,ας όψονται οι εργατοπατέρες,οι δουλειές δεν προχωρούσαν,έμενε εξωτερικά απλώς μινιαρισμένο μέχρι που οι Γερμανοί απελπίστηκαν κ το πήραν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τα καλά σας λόγια. Φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη και εγώ διάβασα κάπου ότι είχαν ξεκινήσει εργασίες στο Πέραμα αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι της περιόδου της φωτογραφίας που ανέβασε ο ¶ρης στο post #229 μία σελίδα πίσω, γιατί η μετασκευή αυτή είναι από το 1970 που αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμιό αμπάρι και το κατάρτι της πρύμης για την επέκταση του πρυμιού καταστρώματος για την μετατροπή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο από την Greek Line.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nαι σίγουρα του ¶ρη είναι πιό παλιά.Το 1981-82 το έβλεπα λόγω της θητείας μου στο ΠΝ στο Πέραμα αλλά κ σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Aς το δούμε φωτογραφημένο το 1982 στο Πέραμα, όπως το δημοσίευσε τότε το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

olympia at perama 1982.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση απο τον QAM για ενα ιστορικο Υ/Κ.Ειχε γραψει πριν πολλα χρονια ενα γραμμα στον <Εφοπλιστη>ενας σπουδαιος ελληνας ναυπηγος που σπουδαζε στην γλασκωβη και ανεφαιρε οτι το βαπορι ειχε τεραστια προβληματα κατα την κατασκευη του με <λαμαρινες που δεν εστρωναν> και διαφορα τετοια.Βεβαια ολα αυτα για ενα βαπορι που εφτασε κοντα στα 60 δεν νομιζω να εχουν καμια σημασια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην μεταπολεμική ιστορία της ελληνικής επιβατικής ναυτιλίας υπήρξαν κάποια καράβια που ξεχώρισαν από τα υπόλοιπα και θεωρούνται μέχρι τις ημέρες μας «ιερά» καράβια. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το υπερωκεάνιο της Greek Line των Γουλανδρήδων, το θρυλικό *Ολυμπία*.
> .........
> Παρόλο τον σχεδιασμό του και σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο οι μάλλον σπαρτιάτικες καμπίνες του και οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι έπρεπε να ανακαινιστούν για να ανταποκρίνεται το καράβι πλήρως στον νέο του ρόλο. Έτσι, το 1970 το πλοίο στάλθηκε στο Πέραμα όπου αφαιρέθηκε το πρυμιό κατάρτι, ξηλώθηκε το αμπάρι καθώς και ένα ζεύγος σωστικών λέμβων, και προεκτάθηκαν τα καταστρώματα της πρύμης με την δημιουργία ενός μεγάλου χώρου για ηλιοθεραπεία και την προσθήκη τρίτης πισίνας. Εσωτερικά καταργήθηκαν τα διαχωριστικά των δύο θέσεων, ανακαινίστηκαν πολλές καμπίνες με ατομικές τουαλέτες και WC (νέα χωρητικότητα 1.032 επιβάτες μίας θέσης), και έγινε νέα διαμόρφωση και διακόσμηση των κοινόχρηστων χώρων. Από το 1970 το καράβι έκανε αποκλειστικά κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από την Νέα Υόρκη, με ελάχιστα ταξίδια γραμμής ενδιάμεσα
> ............


Απο την εφημεριδα _Κοινωνικη_ της 27ης Μαρτιου 1971. Το *Ολυμπια* και η μετασκευη του 1971.
19720327 Olympia Koinwnikh .jpg 

Απο την _Ναυτιλιακη_ της 25ης Μαρτιου 1971
19710325Olympia Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

Απο _Ελληνοαμερικανικη εφημεριδα_ του Μαρτιου 1971
19710323 Olympia .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
> Οι αυστηρότεροι όμως κανονισμοί ασφαλείας στην θάλασσα SOLAS 2010 πλησίαζαν επικίνδυνα και το καράβι με τις μηχανές του να έχουν ολοκληρώσει τον κύκλο ζωής τους, τις επενδύσεις του που είχαν σχεδιαστεί με χαλαρότερα πρότυπα πυρασφάλειας, τους τυφλούς διαδρόμους επιβατών και τα πολλά ανοικτά κλιμακοστάσια δεν είχε περιθώρια προσαρμογής ούτε μετά από ριζική μετασκευή. 
> .........
> Έτσι, τον Μάρτιο του 2009 που το τελευταίο ξεκίνησε τα ταξίδια του, το πρώην Ολυμπία παρέμεινε δεμένο αναμένοντας την ημέρα που θα οδηγηθεί για διάλυση, η οποία δεν άργησε. Τον Απρίλιο του 2009 εμφανίστηκε στο Γιβραλτάρ με το περίεργο όνομα Regal Tmpress πλέοντας με τις δικές του δυνάμεις και αφού διέσχισε την Μεσόγειο έφτασε στο Σουέζ με κατεύθυνση το Alang της Ινδίας όπου έφτασε στις 18 Ιουνίου για να ξεκινήσει η διάλυσή του ένα μήνα αργότερα. .........


Μια φωτογραφια απο τις τελευταιες ημερες του πλοιου *Ολυμπια* σε Ελληνικο λιμανι.  Το πλοιο στην Καλαματα την Πεμπτη 6 Μαιου 2009.
Ολυμπια 2009.jpg
Απο τα αρχεια της εφημεριδας _Ελευθερια_ της Καλαματας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφια απο τις τελευταιες ημερες του πλοιου *Ολυμπια* σε Ελληνικο λιμανι. Το πλοιο στην Καλαματα την Πεμπτη 6 Μαιου 2009.
> Ολυμπια 2009.jpg
> Απο τα αρχεια της εφημεριδας _Ελευθερια_ της Καλαματας.


Aυτό κ αν είναι ντοκουμέντο.Πόσοι ήξεραν ότι είχε περάσει από Ελλάδα στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι;

----------


## Gallos952

*Funny detail on TSS Olympia life buoy.*
JF@Paris.fr

TSS Olympia.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Διαφημιστικό στην κερκυραϊκή εφημερίδα "Δημοκρατικόν Βήμα" στις 31-12-1955, κείμενο στην ίδια εφημερίδα στις ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ_ΒΗΜΑ_03071956.jpgDHMOKRATIKO_BHMA_31121955.jpg03-07-1956 και ένα ακόμα διαφημιστικό στις 11-06-1956

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σαν *Regal Empress* το 1988, οπως δεν το εχουμε ξαναδει το πλοιο.... Απο το Ebay

Regal Empress.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ με φόντο το Ellis Island
olympia2.jpg

με την λιβεριανή σημαία στην πρύμνη
olympia1.jpg

και δεμένο στο ντόκο
OLYMPIA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ακόμα στην αρχική του μορφή πριν την μετασκευή σε full time κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το 1969 στο Χάμιλτον της Βερμούδας σε κάποια από τις κρουαζιέρες του στη Βερμούδα. Πρύμα του το Franconia της Cunard μετά την μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο όταν η επιβατική κίνηση στα ταξίδια του Β. Ατλαντικού ήταν πλέον παρελθόν.

BERMUDIAN_FRANCONIA_OLYMPIA.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Και δεξιά το tender/tug που αργότερα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ROYAL M. αγορασμένο από τη Marlines

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και δεξιά το tender/tug που αργότερα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ROYAL M. αγορασμένο από τη Marlines


Την αγορά του ποτέ δεν την κατάλαβα.Γιά μετασκευή σε καθαρό Ρ/Κ ή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας;

----------


## Ellinis

O esperos είχε γράψει σχετικά με το ROYAL M εδω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O esperos είχε γράψει σχετικά με το ROYAL M εδω


Δλδ ήξεραν ότι θα τους χρησιμεύσει γιά αυτόν τον σκοπό; Ή το πήραν κοψοχρονιά κ άστο να βρίσκεται;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εφημεριδα Εμπρος της 2ας Απριλιου 1955 με αρθρο για το *ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ*.

19550402 Ολυμπια Εμπρος 1.jpg
19550402 Ολυμπια Εμπρος 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ από το flickr 

Olympia-44.jpg

Συγκρίνοντας το με αυτές της δυο που το δείχνουν  στη Νέα Υόρκη, τότε και αυτή μάλλον εκεί το δείχνει 
olympia3.jpg OLYMPIA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από κάτω από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου
olymp1.jpg

Και ένα άρθρο που δημοσίευσε το περιοδικό "Περίπλους" για το πλοίο
olym1.jpg olym2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αφίσα του 1961 για χειμερινή κρουαζιέρα 52 ημερών του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ από τη Νέα Υόρκη στη Μεσόγειο.
olympi1.jpg

Και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου προφανώς στη Χάιφα
olympia.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο "αυτοβιογραφικό" μυθιστόρημα _"ΕΚ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ"_ του _Διονύση Χαριτόπουλου_, υπάρχουν πολλές και εκτενείς αναφορές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, κυρίως για το χρονικό διάστημα 1947-1967 αλλά και παλαιότερα, όπως επίσης και αναφορές σε πάρα πολλά παλιά πλοία που πέρασαν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρεται και στο _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ_, και παρακάτω παραθέτω αυτούσιο το σχετικό απόσπασμα.

_"(1955)
....................Οι ανώτατοι κριτές για κάθε καινούργιο πλεούμενο είναι οι θαλασσοψημένοι ναυτικοί των καφενείων της ακτής με τα ασπρισμένα μαλλιά και τα χαρακωμένα πρόσωπα. Τα έμπειρα μάτια τους βάζουν τα γυαλιά και στον καλύτερο Άγγλο ναυπηγό. Όταν φέτος μπήκε στο Λιμάνι το κατακαίνουργιο και υπερπολυτελές υπερωκεάνιο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ του Γουλανδρή κατευθείαν από τα εγγλέζικα ναυπηγεία, χάλασε ο κόσμος από την υποδοχή και τον θαυμασμό μα αυτοί οι εμπειρογνώμονες το μελέτησαν από δω το κοίταξαν από κει και κατέληξαν πως μπορεί να είναι σπουδαίο απόκτημα, αλλά για το μέγεθος του το σκαρί είναι στενό.

 - Θα μποτζάρει, βγήκε το συμπέρασμα.

Πράγματι το υπερβολικό μποτζάρισμα δεξιά αριστερά που έκανε τους επιβάτες να βγάζουν τα συκώτια τους θα αποδειχτεί το κουσούρι του πανάκριβου ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και θα χρειαστεί ένας σκασμός λεφτά για να διορθωθεί, όταν αργότερα το στείλουν γι' αυτόν τον λόγο στα ναυπηγεία της Γένοβας....................."

_Το κείμενο είναι βέβαια γραμμένο σε "απλή" γλώσσα, και δεν προέρχεται από κάποιον επαγγελματία του ναυτιλιακού χώρου, αλλά από έναν άνθρωπο που γεννήθηκε, μεγάλωσε και δούλεψε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Περιέχει σαφώς και μία ανακρίβεια, αφού λέει "κατευθείαν από τα εγγλέζικα ναυπηγεία", μιας και είναι γνωστό ότι το πλοίο δούλεψε στο εξωτερικό γύρω στον ενάμισι χρόνο πριν έρθει για πρώτη φορά στον Πειραιά. Είναι ωστόσο μία ανακρίβεια "συγχωρίσιμη", αφού δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να είχε διαφημιστεί τότε η άφιξη του ως νεότευκτου (και μήπως δεν ήταν ???)

Όσον αφορά όμως το αρχικό "κουσούρι" του πλοίου, το μποτζάρισμα όπως λέει ο συγγραφέας, και το ότι αυτό διορθώθηκε αργότερα σε ναυπηγείο της Γένοβας, ανταποκρίνεται άραγε στην πραγματικότητα ??? Η αλήθεια είναι (έχοντας διαβάσει βέβαια ολόκληρο αυτό το πολύτιμο για εμένα και τόσο ρεαλιστικό βιβλίο) ότι θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο να είχε βγάλει κάτι τέτοιο μόνο από το μυαλό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό παλιούς ναυτικούς που ταξίδεψαν με αυτό,είχα ακούσει ότι το βαπόρι ήταν κουνίστρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aπό παλιούς ναυτικούς που ταξίδεψαν με αυτό,είχα ακούσει ότι το βαπόρι ήταν κουνίστρα.


Από κατασκευής του φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη είχε σταθερωτήρες Flume οι οποίοι προφανώς ήταν ανεπαρκείς γιατί το πλοίο όντως μποτζάριζε εύκολα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου διάβασα ότι είχε το παρατσούκλι "Rolling Oly".
Παραθέτω και μία εμπειρία επιβάτιδας από υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι από το maritimematters.com:


http://maritimematters.com/2010/02/s...-diane-kolyer/

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στο στοιχείο του, στον ωκεανό. Από το ebay

olympia.jpg olympia2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τοι σωσίβιο αντί λιμένα νηολογίου γράφει Greek Line.
Παλιά,έγραφε ο καθένας ό,τι ήθελε.Έχουμε κ άλλα παραδείγματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θεωρώ πως η αναγραφή στα σωσίβια της επωνυμίας της πλοιοκτήτριας, εκτός από λόγους "καλαισθησίας" πρακτικά δεν προσφέρει τίποτα, όπως επίσης και η αναγραφή του αριθμού νηολογίου του πλοίου. Το πιό σωστό κατά την άποψη μου είναι το να αναγράφεται το όνομα του και (πιστεύω ακόμα πιό απαραίτητο) το Δ.Δ.Σ. του (Διεθνές Διακριτικό σήμα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θεωρώ πως η αναγραφή στα σωσίβια της επωνυμίας της πλοιοκτήτριας, εκτός από λόγους "καλαισθησίας" πρακτικά δεν προσφέρει τίποτα, όπως επίσης και η αναγραφή του αριθμού νηολογίου του πλοίου. Το πιό σωστό κατά την άποψη μου είναι το να αναγράφεται το όνομα του και (πιστεύω ακόμα πιό απαραίτητο) το Δ.Δ.Σ. του (Διεθνές Διακριτικό σήμα).


Αναγράφεται ο λιμένας νηολογίου του πλοίου,τουλάχιστον στα περισσότερα.Επειδή παλιότερα υπήρχε μιά χαλαρότητα στο τι πρέπει κ τι όχι,είχαμε  καραμπινάτες αυθαιρεσίες όπου πχ στο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ έγραφε παντού αντί λιμένα νηολογίου,ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ή σε αιγνουσιώτικα φορτηγά  έγραφε ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ ενώ δεν υπήρχε νηολόγιο Οινουσσών κ το έκαναν οι πλοιοκτήτες από αγάπη προς την ιδιαίτερή τους πατρίδα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;594590]Αναγράφεται ο λιμένας νηολογίου του πλοίου,τουλάχιστον στα περισσότερα.Επειδή παλιότερα υπήρχε μιά χαλαρότητα στο τι πρέπει κ τι όχι,είχαμε  καραμπινάτες αυθαιρεσίες όπου πχ στο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ έγραφε παντού αντί λιμένα νηολογίου,ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ή σε αιγνουσιώτικα φορτηγά  έγραφε ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ ενώ δεν υπήρχε νηολόγιο Οινουσσών κ το έκαναν οι πλοιοκτήτες από αγάπη προς την ιδιαίτερή τους πατρίδα [QUOTE]

Δεν ξέρουμε αν η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε κατά την περίοδο του νηολογίου στην Μονροβία ή ¶νδρο γιατί η πρώτη ήταν μάλλον χαλαρή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε αφίερωμα του περιοδικού Αρχιτεκτονική για το πλοίο από το 1957. Στο αρθρο βλ΄πουμε και φωτογραφία του Zebra Room της τουριστικης που ανέφερε ο TSS  QUEEN ANNA MARIAστην παρουσίασή του *εδώ*. Το άρθρο εχει θετικά σχόλια για το σχεδιασμότων εσωτρικών χώρων και δίνει έμφαση στην επιλογή ελληνικών θεμάτων σε καποιους από αυτούς.
Εκτος από φωτογραφίες των εσωτερικών χω΄ρων και της μίας από τις πισίνες το ερθρο έχει σχέδια καταστρωμα΄των και την τομή παρακάτω:
Pages from archit_1957_4_56.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μέσα από το φακό του Τrevor Jones στον Πειραιά του 1972 με τρία ρυμουλκά να το βοηθούν να "γυρίσει". Στην πλώρη είναι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ του Τσαβλίρη, στο μέσο το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ και πιο πρύμα το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ του Μάτσα.

OLYMPIA-1.jpg

Πρέπει να ήταν σε ένα από τα λίγο υπερωκεάνεια ταξίδια που έκανε μετά το 1970 μιας και κυρίως αποσχολούταν σε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική. Να δούμε και μια σχετική μπροσούρα:

greek line brochure.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μέσα από το φακό του Τrevor Jones στον Πειραιά του 1972 με τρία ρυμουλκά να το βοηθούν να "γυρίσει". Στην πλώρη είναι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ του Τσαβλίρη, στο μέσο το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ και πιο πρύμα το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ του Μάτσα.
> 
> OLYMPIA-1.jpg
> 
> Πρέπει να ήταν σε ένα από τα λίγο υπερωκεάνεια ταξίδια που έκανε μετά το 1970 μιας και κυρίως αποσχολούταν σε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική. Να δούμε και μια σχετική μπροσούρα:
> 
> greek line brochure.jpg


Διακρίνω ¶ρη ελάχιστους επιβάτες στα καταστρώματα. Μετά την μετασκευή του 1970 σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο έκανε πολύ λίγα ταξίδια γραμμής. Ίσως είναι ταξίδι positioning με αφετηρία Μεσογειακής κρουαζιέρας από τον Πειραιά ή υπερατλαντικό με ελάχιστους επιβάτες όπως ήταν πλέον η μοίρα των liners.

----------

